# MARIO BIONDO sólo pudo morir ASESINADO. Su madre llama mentirosa a Raquel Sánchez Silva y LA ACUSA (



## Merlin Castaneda (30 May 2017)

Un informe forense español refuerza la hipótesis de la familia: Mario Biondo solo pudo morir asesinado

* Lo firma un agente de Policía y profesor de Criminalística en la UdG y la UAB: el atestado forense fue negligente y la escena de la muerte del cámara debió ser preparada para simular su suicidio*







Nunca lo aceptaron. Si por el resto de la sociedad fuera, viuda incluida –al menos, en su fuero externo–, Mario Biondo habría fallecido víctima de sí mismo, a causa de su propia mano y dibujando lo que el atestado calificó como “suicidio de libro”. Pero quienes llevan sus apellidos no lo aceptaron. Desde el 30 de mayo de 2013, fecha de la que hoy se cumplen cuatro años, los padres y hermanos del joven cámara fallecido en extrañas circunstancias en su piso de Madrid, no han descansado un solo día para tratar de saber la verdad. No se conformaron al principio con la escueta explicación de la Policía y el archivo del caso por parte del juez, mucho menos ahora. Tras hasta cuatro dictámenes de peritos independientes (Cugn o, Milone, Iuvara, Cusimano) planteando la hipótesis del homicidio como la más probable e incluso la única posible, llega el que creen definitivo. Firmado por el agente Lluís Duque, especialista en Policía Científica e Investigación de Delitos, durante 15 años en los Mossos d’Esquadra y hoy en la Policía de Malgrat, diplomado por el Institut de Seguretat Pública de Catalunya, profesor de Criminalística en la UdG y máster en Criminalística y consejero en Ciencias Forenses en la UAB, este nuevo informe pericial es tozudo: Mario Biondo solo pudo morir asesinado.

A causa de esa duda razonable, funcionarios de Justicia italianos viajaron a Madrid hasta en dos ocasiones para practicar interrogatorios a las personas del entorno más próximo a Mario

Antes de abordar el contenido de este informe, debemos qué ocurrió aquel 30 de mayo. Según consta en la investigación, la Policía Municipal se presentó en el domicilio de la calle Magadalena a las 17:10 alertados por la empleada de hogar, quien halló el cadáver. Media hora después llegan los dispositivos del SUMMA 112 y, a continuación, el médico forense. La Policía española no observó motivos para considerar la hipótesis del homicidio, ni tan siquiera como una posible vía de investigación. Antes bien, el asunto fue cerrado con celeridad tras tomar declaración a la viuda (la presentadora Raquel Sánchez Silva), la empleada de hogar y una vecina. No hay crimen, no hay caso.

Para la familia de Mario, sin embargo, las piezas del puzzle no encajaban y eso les llevó a iniciar una cruzada personal que puede resumirse en lo siguiente: solicitaron la exhumación del cuerpo, una segunda autopsia y el dictamen de distintos peritos, logrando que la fiscalía de Palermo abriese un expediente para investigar la muerte; un expediente, aún en vigor, en que la hipótesis del homicidio se considera la explicación más plausible. A causa de esa duda razonable, funcionarios de Justicia italianos han viajado a Madrid hasta en dos ocasiones para practicar interrogatorios a las personas del entorno más próximo a Mario, incluidas de nuevo su viuda, la empleada de hogar, el agente de la presentadora, el pariente a quien había acudido a visitar por un ingreso hospitalario y otras personas.

En España, por más que la familia lo ha intentado, la Justicia se niega a reabrir la causa: el juez se remite al informe forense y el bucle se cierra ahí. Así, no existe de facto una causa como tal que pueda ser reabierta. Por el contrario, la fiscalía de Palermo no ha cerrado la investigación. Ante los tribunales de Justicia de la ciudad italiana, a partir de las 16 h, hoy se manifestarán pacíficamente familiares y amigos de los Biondo, que no quieren que esa extraña muerte se olvide. A tiempo real, el programa La vita in diretta de la cadena pública RAI 1 conectará con ellos para dar paso después a un reportaje especial sobre los cuatro años transcurridos desde que murió Mario. 

Lluís Duque ha podido estudiar al detalle todos los dossieres que obran en poder de la fiscalía de Palermo (donde sí existe un ‘caso Biondo’, que permanece abierto) se ha planteado las mismas dudas que el profesor Maurizio Cusimano, experto en balística e informática, que presta servicio en los Tribunales de Livorno, Foggia y Brescia (Italia), tal como avanzamos en exclusiva en La Vanguardia hace ahora casi un año. Y las conclusiones son las mismas. El cadáver de Mario aparece suspendido de una estantería metálica del salón, de la que cuelga por una pashmina: ¿Por qué no ajustar por completo el pañuelo al cuello? ¿Por qué no atarlo a una altura superior? Se trata de un lazo ancho (de tela suave, no abrasiva), que ni tan solo roza la nuca de Mario, y no se observa un cuadro clásico de muerte por asfixia: no hay congestión visceral, no hay hemorragias petequiales. Por el contrario, la abrasión que presentaba el cadáver no puede deberse al peso del cuerpo: “La afectación es sublaríngea y por debajo del hueso hioides, aspecto improbable por la sola acción de la gravedad. Cualquier alumno de un curso de formación en Policía Científica sabe que cuando aparece un suicida por ahorcamiento con el lazo por debajo del hioides, podemos inferir que “nos lo han colgado”, afirma Lluís Duque.

Lluís Duque ha estudiado también las fotografías de la autopsia. En ese sentido, señala lo siguiente: “Con total nitidez se muestra un surco en torno al dorso de su cuello, lo cual para quien subscribe resulta contundente y concluyente la participación de terceras personas, ya que por un lado, tal y como se ha podido comprobar en el presente dictamen, en ningún caso había presión sobre esta zona mediante el lazo-pañuelo encontrado alrededor de su cuello en la escena del crimen”. Terceras personas. Crimen, no suicidio. Como desde hace ya casi cuatro años viene sosteniendo su familia, Mario no habría muerto por su propia mano sino por intervención directa de otros. Es más, tras la exhumación del cuerpo –que fue embalsamado– para serle practicada una segunda autopsia, ya en Italia, se observó un hematoma en el cerebro. El hecho no pasa desapercibido para Duque. Al contrario: “Mario Biondo estaría recostado horizontalmente, posiblemente girado sobre su costado derecho, mirando hacia la mesilla. En esta posición habría recibido el impacto de un objeto indeterminado, aunque pesado, romo y de amplia superficie de contacto y de plano de impacto. Esto le hubiera provocado el hematoma subdural localizado en la práctica de la necroscopia en Italia después de la exhumación”.

Con todo ello, el dictamen que firma este experto español –que supone un inestimable refuerzo para la tesis del homicidio (o asesinato) que siempre mantuvo la familia Biondo–, concluye que las cosas se hicieron mal. Muy mal. Y no solo por ese inadmisible descuido que en lenguaje jurídico se califica como negligencia, sino por un falseamiento doloso –esto es, a conciencia– del contenido del informe forense que se remitió al juez en aquellos días. Tan simple como esto: el atestado reza que el cráneo fue abierto cuando no lo fue. Hay mucho más: Duque señala que los agentes no llevaron a cabo la preceptiva inspección ocular técnico-policial; un reportaje fotográfico completo; búsqueda iofoscópica; planimetría y acta de Inspección ocular e informes derivados, entre otros deberes.

Por su interés, reproducimos textualmente lo que Lluís Duque firma en su peritaje y que coincide, prácticamente punto por punto, con lo que la familia ha venido sosteniendo durante, al menos, los últimos tres años:

“Mario Biondo está en su domicilio, en pijama y posiblemente tumbado en el sofá del salón (posición de piernas y pies). Hay alguien más con él que tiene que ser de su total confianza (está cómodamente estirado en pijama en el salón de su casa). Por motivos desconocidos, Mario recibe un impacto en la cabeza que lo deja aturdido y/o posiblemente inconsciente (hematoma subdural entre frontal y parietal izquierdo). Su agresor o agresora, de frente a él (surco único por detrás), le coloca un lazo que en alguna de sus partes se divide en tres (tres marcas laterales) y con una parte más ancha que queda por encima del hueso hioides (marcas geométricas cruzadas), lo entrelaza sobre sí mismo para constreñir el cuello de Mario, el que no ofrece resistencia y al que le provoca la muerte.

Para enmascarar el homicidio, por parte del autor o autora, se prepara el escenario de un presunto suicidio. Para ello se anuda el lazo-pañuelo precisamente a esa altura en el mueble-librería del mismo salón que resulta más fácil colocar el cuerpo en ese lazo holgado (en el supuesto de que fuera un único atacante) y no más alto, como sería de esperar en una acción suicida. Al parecer de este criminalista, el homicidio tiene connotaciones premeditadas y pasionales, ya que se lleva a cabo en un entorno íntimo, esperando el momento adecuado de indefensión de la víctima y se ejecuta metódicamente”.

Por su interés, mañana publicaremos una entrevista con el propio Lluís Duque en la que planteamos cómo podría en España reabrirse el expediente de Mario y crear, por fin, un caso Biondo.

Mario Biondo sólo pudo morir asesinado según un informe español

CASO BIONDO
La madre de Mario Biondo responde al nuevo informe que asegura que su hijo fue asesinado

*Santina Biondo acusa al entorno de Raquel Sánchez Silva de haber mentido ante la justicia. Se cumplen cuatro años del fallecimiento en circunstancias extrañas del cámara de televisión.*







Siempre defendió la teoría de que su hijo Mario Biondofue asesinado y hoy, cuatro años después de su muerte, un nuevo informe avala a Santina Biondo. El agente de los Mossos d’Esquadra Lluís Duque, especialista en Policía Científica e Investigación de Delitos, diplomado por el Institut de Seguretat Pública de Catalunya, profesor de Criminalística en la UdG y máster en Criminalística y consejero en Ciencias Forenses en la UAB, ha publicado un documento pericial, según ha informado La Vanguardia, en el que no hay lugar a la duda: Mario Biondo solo pudo morir asesinado.

EL ESPAÑOL se ha puesto en contacto con Santina, quien ha asegurado que ellos "siempre tuvieron razón". "Es la enésima confirmación de que mi hijo fue asesinado y esta vez lo ha dicho un criminólogo español". La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid desestimó en julio del pasado año el recurso de apelación presentado por Guiuseppe Biondo para la apertura de las investigaciones por la muerte de su hijo. En cambio en Palermo el proceso continúa abierto. 

El abogado de Santina, Enrique Fernández, ha explicado a este medio que no solo existe este informe sino que hay muchos más. "En Italia se han aportado numerosas pruebas. Estamos pidiendo que la justicia reabra el caso en España para poder traer todo lo que hay en Palermo. Aquí estamos absolutamente indefensos porque nos han permitido personarnos pero no nos quieren notificar las resoluciones. Ni siquiera se nos ha comunicado aún que se ha archivado el asunto".

Parece que u*na de las personas que está entorpeciendo el trabajo de los tribunales, según relata el letrado, es Raquel Sánchez Silva*, la que fuera mujer del cámara de televisión en el momento de su fallecimiento.* "No está facilitando nada. Se ha opuesto a todo desde el principio cuando lo lógico sería que estuviera interesada en saber la verdad"*, afirma Enrique.
*
Para Santina la negación de la periodista a continuar con el caso tiene una explicación. La madre de Mario Biondo señala directamente a Raquel y a su entorno como responsables del fallecimiento de su hijo.
*
¿Quién creéis que le mató?

No lo sé... pero un homicidio seguro.
*
¿Sospecháis de alguien?

La persona que mintió a los jueces italianos es la que tiene algo que esconder.

¿Está hablando de Raquel Sánchez Silva?

De Raquel, la camarera Vilma, el primo Enrique Gómez Sánchez, su representante Guillermo Gómez y de la amiga de Raquel Elena Sánchez, que murió en julio.*

EL ESPAÑOL se ha puesto en contacto con el representante de la periodista que ha declinado hacer cualquier tipo de declaración al respecto. Ahora la relación entre las que un día fueron suegra y nuegra es inexistente: "Raquel desapareció después del funeral y no la hemos vuelto a ver. La llamaba y me colgaba. Ella se puso un día en contacto con nosotros por teléfono y habló mi marido con ella porque yo estaba en la cama con 40 de fiebre. Dijo que quería vender todos los objetos personales de Mario para pagar su funeral cuando la factura del entierro la había puesto a nombre de mi hijo. Fueron 4.000 euros".

EL NUEVO INFORME

Lluís Duque explica en su documento los detalles que llevan a pensar que la muerte de Biondo no se trató de un suicidio sino de un crimen. "Con total nitidez se muestra un surco en torno al dorso de su cuello, lo cual para quien subscribe resulta contundente y concluyente la participación de terceras personas, ya que por un lado, tal y como se ha podido comprobar en el presente dictamen, en ningún caso había presión sobre esta zona mediante el lazo-pañuelo encontrado alrededor de su cuello en la escena del crimen", publica La Vanguardia.

Además la postura en la que se encontró el cadáver del cámara de televisión, recostado horizontalmente sobre la estantería, sería otra de las pruebas contundentes. "En esta posición habría recibido el impacto de un objeto indeterminado, aunque pesado, romo y de amplia superficie de contacto y de plano de impacto. Esto le hubiera provocado el hematoma subdural localizado en la práctica de la necroscopia en Italia después de la exhumación", dice el informe.

"Por motivos desconocidos, Mario recibe un impacto en la cabeza que lo deja aturdido y/o posiblemente inconsciente (hematoma subdural entre frontal y parietal izquierdo). Su agresor o agresora, de frente a él (surco único por detrás), le coloca un lazoque en alguna de sus partes se divide en tres (tres marcas laterales) y con una parte más ancha que queda por encima del hueso hioides (marcas geométricas cruzadas), lo entrelaza sobre sí mismo para constreñir el cuello de Mario, el que no ofrece resistencia y al que le provoca la muerte", conluye.
Esquema del informe pericial sobre la colocación del cuerpo del fallecido

Esquema del informe pericial sobre la colocación del cuerpo del fallecido Twitter
LOS HECHOS

El 30 de mayo de 2013, Mario Biondo apareció muerto en su casa de Madrid en extrañas circunstancias. Tras varias especulaciones sobre los motivos del fallecimiento, las investigaciones concluyeron que se había suicidado, pero su familia, desde un principio, se negó a creerlo y apuntaron a la hipótesis de un asesinato. Ráquel Sánchez Silva se desenmarcó de esta teoría y empezó a distanciarse de la familia de su marido.

[Más información: La justicia cierra el 'Caso Biondo' y condena a los padres con 3.000 euros]

El caso se cerró en España. Sin embargo, en Italia siguió abierto. Los Biondo contrataron dos expertos forenses, que reconstruyeron por ordenador aquel trágico 30 de mayo de 2013. Según las investigaciones, la posición del cuerpo de Mario sería incompatible con un posicionamiento voluntario en el ámbito de una dinámica suicida; y las fuerzas físicas en juego no habrían permitido que la cabeza apareciese en la posición en que se encontró.

En un intento desesperado de Santina Biondo por demostrar que su hijo no se suicidó, sino que fue asesinado, la italiana publicó la imagen de Mario en el momento de su muerte el pasado año.

La madre de Mario Biondo responde al nuevo informe que asegura que su hijo fue asesinado

¿?








3


----------



## Buster (30 May 2017)

Nuevamente le sacan los colores a una investigación criminalística hecha por la policía española.

Y mientras la policía le está intentando colgar el asesinato de la viuda de la CAM a Miguel López cuando no tienen ni una prueba en su contra.


----------



## planpatriota (30 May 2017)

Esta historia se parece mucho a los telefilmes de Antena 3 por la tardes de los fines de Semana


----------



## kikoseis (30 May 2017)

Es un caos las investigaciones en España.


----------



## frank rayan (30 May 2017)

Buster dijo:


> Nuevamente le sacan los colores a una investigación criminalística hecha por la policía española.
> 
> Y mientras la policía le está intentando colgar el asesinato de la viuda de la CAM a Miguel López cuando no tienen ni una prueba en su contra.



Claro claro , y un informe pagado por la familia y el que realiza el informe con tal de cobrar dice lo que la familia quiere oír . Amosnomejodas

Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## deckard009 (30 May 2017)

Si hubiese sido mujer la muerta, igual sacaban alguna foto o hacian una auptopsia en condiciones, pero como fue una chapuza y un supuesto suicidio de manual, ahora a taparse las vergüenzas unos a otros.

Miedo me da morir en este país porque a no ser que me peguen diez tiros y por la espalda, y desde más de cien metros, van a decir que fue suicidio y caso cerrado, que hay mucho trabajo acumulado. 

Que diferente si hubiese sido mujer, hasta una plaza o rotonda le habrían puesto en su nombre después de las consabidas concentraciones de repulsa y exigencias al juez y fiscal de mirar hasta detrás de los parpados a los sospechosos. Hasta en esto somos ciudadanos de segunda, para morir asesinados y que nos entierren como suicidas por ahorrar tiempo, molestias o tapar las negligencias de los supuestos "expertos".


----------



## Buster (30 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Juzguen ustedes. Por cierto, la foto la colgó la propia madre en su twitter.



La vi hace tiempo y la verdad es que impresiona.

"cuatro dictámenes de peritos independientes (Cugn o, Milone, Iuvara, Cusimano) planteando la hipótesis del homicidio como la más probable e incluso la única posible"

Ante eso poco más se puede añadir, aunque Serafín Giraldo y Jerónimo Boloix tendrían más que decir.


----------



## wopa (30 May 2017)

¿Cómo cojones se suicida uno por ahorcamiento con los pies apoyados en el suelo? ::


----------



## Buster (30 May 2017)

frank rayan dijo:


> Claro claro , y un informe pagado por la familia y el que realiza el informe con tal de cobrar dice lo que la familia quiere oír . Amosnomejodas



Un informe no, cuatro informes.

Las valoraciones y las conclusiones se hacen en base a razonamientos científicos y experiencia forense.


----------



## Cui Bono (30 May 2017)

Es que no le abrieron el cráneo siquiera y, sin embargo, el juez español no recula. Debe haber una mano fuerte intentando que las mentiras de los forenses no les saquen los colores. Mintieron, les han pillado, ahora a tragar y a reabrir el caso.


----------



## frank rayan (30 May 2017)

wopa dijo:


> ¿Cómo cojones se suicida uno por ahorcamiento con los pies apoyados en el suelo? ::





wopa dijo:


> ¿Cómo cojones se suicida uno por ahorcamiento con los pies apoyados en el suelo? ::





wopa dijo:


> ¿Cómo cojones se suicida uno por ahorcamiento con los pies apoyados en el suelo? ::



Así










Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Buster (30 May 2017)

Se estará intentando encubrir la negligencia de los forenses. Supongo que les llegó un caso asignado como suicidio e hicieron el mínimo imprescindible. Si hubiese llegado como posible homicidio le habrían dedicado más horas. En definitiva: la típica mediocridad española.

Ahora toca tapar lo mal que trabajan nuestros profesionales, algo que ya no debería sorprender a nadie después de las muchísimas cagadas que se han descubierto en cuanto un caso ha recibido el foco de atención mediático.


----------



## Buster (30 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Mario no se suicidó. Mario quería vivir. Las circunstancias que rodean su muerte apuntan claramente a un trágico y desafortunado accidente. A estas alturas, lo único importante es la pérdida de un hombre que disfrutaba de una vida llena de planes y posibilidades.



Se insinuó que había hecho un David Carradine pero los pantalones los tenía subidos y no por los tobillos.


----------



## wopa (30 May 2017)

frank rayan dijo:


> Así
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quién dice que eso son suicidios? ¿tú? 
Uno parece que lleva un palizón de órdago. Igual también se lo ha dado él mismo.


----------



## esa (30 May 2017)

Ya podríais cortaros un pelo y poner las fotos en spoiler...


----------



## Palpatine (30 May 2017)

Tengo un colega ayudante de forense, según el el forense apenas aparece y la inmensa mayoría de los cadáveres que les llegan ni se molestan, directamente muerte natural


----------



## Gio_ (30 May 2017)

Que ese tío se suicidara no se lo cree nadie.

Lo más probable es que fuera un tío chungo drogata como todos los cámaras y que tuviera amistades chungas y se les fuera la mano. Sobre todo siendo siciliano apesta.

En caso de querer suicidarse es absurdo que se ahorque de una estantería bajita, es ridículo, de risa. Y el tío era un guaperas braguetero con mucha vida por delante. No cuela ni aunque fuera drogata y le diera un mal rollo.


----------



## kikoseis (30 May 2017)

frank rayan dijo:


> Así
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos que están de rodillas los han puesto ahí después de cargarselos, "que parezca un suicidio"...

El de puntillas si puede morirse así. 
Los otros ni de coña.


----------



## esa (30 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Va de acuerdo las pongo en spoiler, pero te recuerdo que fue su propia madre quien las colgó en su twitter.



::

¿Y...? Excusa que me suena a como cuando un funcionario te dice: ej que eso lo tendría que saber,se publicóh en el BOE :: claro todo el mundo se lee el BOE no te jod...

Que la madre en su desesperación las colgara, no quita que tú no tengas un poco de tacto y sentido común.

La virgen....


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2017)

Que ella haya superado el duelo es muy normal. Quitando el sock de la muerte, una vez que sabes que tu pareja te es infiel, que consume a espaldas tuyas e incluso que tiene aficiones sexuales extrañas, pues lo piensa fríamente y dice: "de menudo me he librado"
No sería igual que si se hubiese resbalado en la ducha después de leerse una novela.


----------



## Gago (30 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Que ella haya superado el duelo es muy normal. Quitando el sock de la muerte, una vez que sabes que tu pareja te es infiel, que consume a espaldas tuyas e incluso que tiene aficiones sexuales extrañas, pues lo piensa fríamente y dice: "de menudo me he librado"
> No sería igual que si se hubiese resbalado en la ducha después de leerse una novela.



Bueno en este caso pienso que el marido y la mujer compartían "aficiones" y a esta mujer se le ve de lejos.... Que es una pieza de cuidao, mucho.


----------



## Orgelmeister (30 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, que ahorcamiento más raro... ¿no? 

Desde luego, entiendo a la familia.


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2017)

Putero, cocainomano y siciliano. Que se lo cargaron? pues seguramente, pero de ahí a decir que fue la tipa esta va un trecho.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 23:23 ----------

Para provocarte un hematoma cerebral tienen que darte una señora ostia en la cabeza, pero una ostia de cojones, tiene que verse a la legua.


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2017)

Gago dijo:


> Bueno en este caso pienso que el marido y la mujer compartían "aficiones" y a esta mujer se le ve de lejos.... Que es una pieza de cuidao, mucho.



No te digo que no compartieran el consumo de cocaína, aunque conozco a mas de uno que lo hace a espaldas de su mujer, pero lo que ya no me creo que ella supiera que a la hora de marcharse se vaya a un puticlub y se gaste 110 euros. Tampoco que tenga esos vicios tan raros para masturbarse. Que además sea público, avergüenza a cualquiera.
Una vez pasado el disgusto y ya fríamente, lo normal es pensar, que le den bien por el culo


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2017)

Nadie se cree que se pueda suicidar viendo esa foto.

Seguramente nunca se sabrá la verdad. Se dirán muchas mentiras, pero la verdad como que no.

Además, 4 años después, ponte a buscar pistas... es muy muy dificil saber la verdad a estas alturas.


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No te digo que no compartieran el consumo de cocaína, aunque conozco a mas de uno que lo hace a espaldas de su mujer, pero lo que ya no me creo que ella supiera que a la hora de marcharse se vaya a un puticlub y se gaste 110 euros. Tampoco que tenga esos vicios tan raros para masturbarse. *Que además sea público, avergüenza a cualquiera*.
> Una vez pasado el disgusto y ya fríamente, lo normal es pensar, que le den bien por el culo



El mero hecho de que un tío hecho y derecho, de 30 añazos, ande masturbándose por las esquinas ya es en sí bastante vergonzoso.








PPPFfffffffff juas juas juas juas juas. Perdón, perdón, no me daba cuenta de dónde lo estaba escribiendo... que nadie se me ofenda.


----------



## Edu.R (30 May 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> El mero hecho de que un tío hecho y derecho, de 30 añazos, ande masturbándose por las esquinas ya es en sí bastante vergonzoso.
> 
> PPPFfffffffff juas juas juas juas juas. Perdón, perdón, no me daba cuenta de dónde lo estaba escribiendo... que nadie se me ofenda.



Una cosa son pajas, que hasta cierta edad todo el mundo nos hacemos, y otra cosa es ir a buscar los límites en el sexo.

A la mayoría de gente le encanta el sexo, pero en cuanto haces cosas no convencionales ''como que eres rarito'' y ya te miran mal. Si ya por irte de putas para coitos normales te miran mal, pues imaginate cualquier otra cosa, cuando la realidad es que una buena parte de la población seguramente se sale de lo convencional, pero obviamente ni mu, claro.


----------



## Bocanegra (31 May 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa son pajas, que hasta cierta edad todo el mundo nos hacemos, y otra cosa es ir a buscar los límites en el sexo.
> 
> A la mayoría de gente le encanta el sexo, pero en cuanto haces cosas no convencionales ''como que eres rarito'' y ya te miran mal. Si ya por irte de putas para coitos normales te miran mal, pues imaginate cualquier otra cosa, cuando la realidad es que una buena parte de la población seguramente se sale de lo convencional, pero obviamente ni mu, claro.



Estáis hablando de pasearse con la soga al cuello?...qué alguien me lo aclare...:8:


----------



## Señor X (31 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que los asesinos se inspiraron en un asesinato que sucede en The Wire.


----------



## (Némesis) (31 May 2017)

Gago dijo:


> La gente que Puebla las tv, escenarios, etc son en su mayoría "raritos", y a esta pareja le iba la marcha a los 2, entre la mentira de los forenses, y el golpe en la cabeza , tela.
> Y bueno según mi impresión, opino que esta tía es una depravada de cojones y no me resultaría raro que supiera que pasó o cómo pasó.



La tía estaba de viaje, de hacer prácticas raras las haría con amiguitas o prostitutas.
Siempre me ha dado la sensación de que es la propia familia la que quiere manchar el nombre del hijo.


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

Se podrán decir muchas cosas pero al final, para mí lo importante es esto: "el atestado reza que el cráneo fue abierto cuando no lo fue".

Y a partir de ahí pues ya no se podrá tener ni una mínima certeza sobre lo que pasó porque las cosas se hicieron mal, como parece que suele ser lo habitual.


----------



## Barspin (31 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Joder, no había visto esto, que falta de sensibilidad.
> 
> *Raquel Sánchez Silva alimenta la polémica de la muerte de su marido con un 'pésame patrocinado'
> *
> ...





Me juego el culo a que ha sido ella el cerebro ejecutor de su muerte.


----------



## Pzpoici (31 May 2017)

RBP dijo:


> Tengo un colega ayudante de forense, según el el forense apenas aparece y la inmensa mayoría de los cadáveres que les llegan ni se molestan, directamente muerte natural



Lo de la muerte natural parece que es muy común. Tu mensaje me ha recordado el caso de una residencia en Olot, si no recuerdo mal. Fueron nos ocho abuelos asesinados obligándoles a tragar una mezcla de lejía con salfumán. 

Todos tenían la boca y el esófago quemados, pero según el forense eran muertes naturales.


----------



## Barspin (31 May 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Putero, cocainomano y siciliano. Que se lo cargaron? pues seguramente, pero de ahí a decir que fue la tipa esta va un trecho.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 23:23 ----------
> 
> Para provocarte un hematoma cerebral tienen que darte una señora ostia en la cabeza, pero una ostia de cojones, tiene que verse a la legua.



Él está en el sofá, si ella estaba de viaje pues le deja las llaves del piso a un profesional y mamporrazo en el coco que te crió.


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo veis?



Si no hubiese consumido cocaína diría que me parece raro que una persona se ahorque (aunque tenga voluntad de morir) y no oponga alguna resistencia de forma voluntaria o convulsione de forma involuntaria.

Con lo cual me parecería extraño que todos los objetos de la estantería (que es una mierda en cuanto a resistencia) estén en su sitio y no haya objetos tirados por el suelo fruto del pataleo, manotazos, arqueado de espalda, ...

Nunca he probado drogas así que desconozco los efectos de la cocaína. Tal vez podría explicarse el que no haya nada tirado si la cocaína lo hubiese hecho entrar en un estado de inconsciencia y que hubiese muerto asfixiado mientras estaba inconsciente.


----------



## Glasterthum (31 May 2017)

Pzpoici dijo:


> Lo de la muerte natural parece que es muy común. Tu mensaje me ha recordado el caso de una residencia en Olot, si no recuerdo mal. Fueron nos ocho abuelos asesinados obligándoles a tragar una mezcla de lejía con salfumán.
> 
> Todos tenían la boca y el esófago quemados, pero según el forense eran muertes naturales.



Qué increíble. ¿Al final cómo quedó eso?

Esto viene a confirmar algo que he dicho en otras ocasiones. Vivimos una mentira. Bajo la ilusión de que hay un CFSE que nos protege, la triste realidad es que está para vigilar al rebaño. Ponerles unas cuantas multas de vez en cuando, sí. Pero no hay protección real.

La delincuentes campan a sus anchas, y casi que sólo son detenidos cuando se entregan. La policia no trabaja, no persigue al ladron, no investiga. Es un mero trámite para poner denuncias y justificarlo ante el juez o ante aseguradoras.

Recuerdo una vez lo que les pasó a unos chavales. Habiendo sido recién atracados, con el ladron aún cerca, fueron a decírselo a un policía, que les dijo con pasotismo y asqueo, "id a denunciar".

Y podríamos citar mil anécdotas más. Y recuerdo una vez ver a lo que parecían gitanos robar en una obra, llamar a la policia, y horas después, llamarme ellos, con desgana, a que les explicase dónde era exactamente.

Y una muy horripilante, aunque no sé si achacarle a desgana o a una rígida legislación, la de una familia que tenía a un asesino dentro de casa, llamaron, y la policia se quedó en el exterior del edificio sin entrar a la casa. No sé si tocó el timbre. Creo que el asesino los mató a todos.


----------



## Gio_ (31 May 2017)

Creo que hay unos 300 asesinatos de ETA sin aclarar.

Ya ves tú lo difícil que tiene que ser, cuando saben perfectamente quiénes son todos y lo que ha hecho cada uno.

De todas formas, el asesino del líder político holandés anti-islam Pin Fortuyn ha estado 12 años en la cárcel y ya está libre corriendo maratones. 12 años ha cumplido y ahora libre con condicional. Doce putos años. 

¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué y de qué manera 12 años son una condena que pueda detener a alguien de matar? Porque además no son 12 años de torturas sino de relax, entretenimiento y buenos alimentos en Holanda.

¿Qué ocurre en el mundo y por qué se favorece a los asesinos?


----------



## 4motion (31 May 2017)

Que a este tio se lo CARGO la PSICOPATA no hay duda alguna, vasile se la quito de enmedio de MEDIASET en cuanto en ITALIA empezaron a investigar y vieron las CHAPUZAS de los investigadores y forenses EXPAÑOLES.

Del golpe en la cabeza ¿que nos cuenta la SILVA? la que lo queria incinerar a TODA COSTA.


----------



## Gio_ (31 May 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Que a este tio se lo CARGO la PSICOPATA no hay duda alguna, vasile se la quito de enmedio de MEDIASET en cuanto en ITALIA empezaron a investigar y vieron las CHAPUZAS de los investigadores y forenses EXPAÑOLES.
> 
> Del golpe en la cabeza ¿que nos cuenta la SILVA? la que lo queria incinerar a TODA COSTA.



¿Cuál es tu hipótesis?

Me parece muy fuerte que lo matara ella. Además estaba de viaje.

Debió llamar a alguna puta que le vino con un amiguito ladrón y asesino o algo así.

¿Qué pensáis del caso de la americana Amanda Knox y el novio Sollecito en el crimen de la compañera de piso inglesa en Italia?


----------



## 4motion (31 May 2017)

wopa dijo:


> ¿Cómo cojones se suicida uno por ahorcamiento con los pies apoyados en el suelo? ::



PRegunta usted a la RAQUEL? ::

Y el nudo en tomar por el culo.

Una veguenza lo de la INSEMINADA.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 13:59 ----------




Jotaele dijo:


> ¿Cuál es tu hipótesis?
> 
> Me parece muy fuerte que lo matara ella. Además estaba de viaje.
> 
> ...



Mi hipotesis se basa en:

La posicion del cuerpo con los pies en el suelo, fue puesto alli de forma chapucera e improvisada por una persona mas baja que el y menos fuerte.

El golpe en la cabeza que fue previo a su muerte, golpeado con algun objeto de la casa.

La forma que tuvo la PRESENTADORA en llegar a la escena del crimen alegando estar con un familiar.

El querer incinerar el cuerpo a toda costa en contra de la opinion de los padres.

El querer vender TODOS LOS OBJETOS de la Casa en un MERCADILLO. :: y quizas las pruebas con ello.

Y los vendio ::


La desparicion INMEDIATA de MEDIASET y la siguiente inseminacion con un cara padre.

casi NADA.


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (31 May 2017)

¿Harán algún programa de _ true crime_ sobre este caso en España? Supongo que no.


----------



## 4motion (31 May 2017)

Sara de la Hoz dijo:


> ¿Harán algún programa de _ true crime_ sobre este caso en España? Supongo que no.



Si, el primero de Maria Teresa Campos.


----------



## Sara de la Hoz (31 May 2017)

A ver si se animan los de Bambú Producciones y hacen un programa de ese género sobre este crimen y no solo sobre el caso Asunta (hoy toca el episodio segundo, por cierto). Y luego que lo emita T5 y no A3. ::


----------



## Gio_ (31 May 2017)

No había visto todas esas fotos.

Me parece grotesco, una burla, que se diga que se suicidó colgándose de esa mierdecilla de estantería de la que no se cayó ni un objeto habiendo cientos y siendo todo el conjunto tan frágil para ese peso suyo y la fuerza que tuvo que hacer para asfixiarse. 

Es demencial, ridículo, una payasada. No me extraña que la madre esté montando ese circo. Se están riendo de ellos. A lo mejor hay policía o gente importante implicada, como siempre.

Si en España vemos que nunca van a la cárcel los peces gordos en delitos que salen a la luz y no hay forma de negarlos, lo que taparán que no se llega a saber tiene que ser escandaloso. Da la impresión de país totalmente corrupto y bananero donde el rico y poderoso o el que tiene amigos se libra de todo.

En cualquier caso es una buena lección para los trepas bragueteros. Si te lías con una arpía mayor que tú con mucho más dinero, fama y amigos que tú, lo sueles pagar caro.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 May 2017)

Y no pudo ser que se asfixiara experimentando? Si te falla el oxígeno te desmayas y te quedas como estás, y terminas asfixiándote.
Por ahí había el caso de uno que se ahogó con 2 cm de agua.

Si alguien simula un ahorcamiento no lo hace tan mal, intenta que sea creíble.


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

¿Alguien que crea que fue un suicidio podría explicar cómo se produjo esa marca de abrasión si el pañuelo estaba puesto como estaba?


----------



## Periplo (31 May 2017)

No me cae nada bien esa delgaducha con sonrisa falsa permanente...
A ver si va ser una asesina camuflada! Dios nos libre..


----------



## Albion (31 May 2017)

Las fotos, sin ser ningún Sherlock Holmes, parecen bastante esclarecedoras y que la tesis del suicidio no se sostiene. Más que preocuparme quién lo hizo, que es preocupante ya de por si, me parece más terrible que investigadores profesionales dieran por buena esa tesis.


----------



## LIMONCIO (31 May 2017)

a este se lo cargaron. Joder, si con ese nudo y un pañuelo tengo serias dudas que te puedas ahorcar en esa posición


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

O sea que hasta poco antes de las 6:00am está trabajando en el ordenador pero de pronto decide que su vida no tiene sentido y decide ahorcarse.

Convincente tesis a la vista de las marcas en la parte anterior de la cabeza que no cuadran con el anudamiento del pañuelo o de la contusión a la que no se dio una explicación razonada.

Todo muy "Marca España".

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 16:14 ----------

Me imagino al juez instructor  "¡Menudo marrón, joder! Apesta a homicidio pero entonces quien lo mató tuvo que entrar en el piso con las llaves porque no hay nada forzado y a ver cómo quedo yo si investigo a una famosa".


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

El juez instructor del caso sabe perfectamente que el forense incurrió en un delito y en vez de actuar de oficio y denunciarlo, lo tapa. Bien por el forense y bien por el juez.


----------



## frank rayan (31 May 2017)

Mucho "egperto" forense hay en el foro . Qué si esto que si aquello , que si alguien no puede ahorcarse con los pies en el suelo . Enfin Pilarín , explicar la de Marcus Jan ( el vídeo de su suicidio está en Internet ) 
Una " fotico" muy similar a la de biondo






Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

frank rayan dijo:


> Mucho "egperto" forense hay en el foro . Qué si esto que si aquello , que si alguien no puede ahorcarse con los pies en el suelo . Enfin Pilarín , explicar la de Marcus Jan ( el vídeo de su suicidio está en Internet )



Yo no he dicho que no se pueda. Yo lo que digo es:

- Resulta extraño que esté en contacto con la familia y trabajando hasta altas horas de la noche y de pronto decida terminar con su vida.

- Resulta extraño que ninguno de los objetos de la estantería hubiese caído.

- Resulta extraña la marca de abrasión en la parte posterior de la cabeza, donde el pañuelo no hace contacto.

Si tú me das una explicación sobre cómo se produjo esa marca de abrasión pues seguramente mitigues mis dudas. Si tú no tienes una explicación, lo lógico sería que a ti también te resultase sospechosa.


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 May 2017)

Cualquier dictadura tiene un sistema judicial más transparente.


----------



## Gio_ (31 May 2017)

Jodó, vaya joyita el tío. Se va la mujer y le falta tiempo para irse de putas, meterse drogas, hacerse mil pajas, fumarse un paquete, beberse todo lo que pilla..

Y dice la tía que le quería mucho. Pues después de enterarse de todo lo que hizo esa noche le debió querer un poco menos. Qué puto enfermo.

Pues leyendo todo eso que se ha puesto está claro que hay tomate, pero de todas formas no entiendo el tema de la asfixia sexual. No sé en qué consiste pero parece que todos los famosos mueren asfixiándose solos mientras se la cascan. 

Y si la familia confirma que el chico tenía la costumbre de asfixiarse, ¿podría entonces ser un accidente y por eso no se cayó nada de las estanterías al ser algún tipo de muerte dulce? ¿Y cómo sabía eso su familia, se lo contaba a sus padres o qué? ¿Y por qué no apareció con los pantalones bajados y empalmado si todos los ahorcados mueren empalmados, como todo el mundo sabe?

Está claro que suicidio no fue. Que fuera accidental o no lo podría explicar alguien que practique ese rollo. Pero en ese caso tampoco se explicaría la marca del cuello tan pronunciada como si hubiera sido ahorcado con una soga o estrangulado.

Los puteros y drogatas que os hacéis pajas con asfixia, explicad el asunto.


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

Jotaele dijo:


> No sé en qué consiste pero parece que todos los famosos mueren asfixiándose solos mientras se la cascan.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Los puteros y drogatas que os hacéis pajas con asfixia, explicad el asunto.



No hace falta practicarla para saber de qué va. Se denomina asfixia autoerótica y consiste en limitar el suministro de oxígeno que llega al cerebro porque al parecer así se intensifica el placer sexual cuando te masturbas. Evidentemente también es una práctica que se puede realizar en pareja.


----------



## Gio_ (31 May 2017)

Buster dijo:


> No hace falta practicarla para saber de qué va. Se denomina asfixia autoerótica y consiste en limitar el suministro de oxígeno que llega al cerebro porque al parecer así se intensifica el placer sexual cuando te masturbas. Evidentemente también es una práctica que se puede realizar en pareja.



¿Y entonces podría haber sido una muerte dulce como quedarse dormido de repente que explicara que no se agitara y se cayeran cosas de las estanterías y soportara su peso?

¿Y justificaría la marca del cuello tan pronunciada?

En cualquier caso es que han dicho suicidio, no accidente, y la cosa es muy diferente.


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

Jotaele dijo:


> ¿Y entonces podría haber sido una muerte dulce como quedarse dormido de repente que explicara que no se agitara y se cayeran cosas de las estanterías y soportara su peso?



Ya comenté que no tiene sentido que fuese asfixia autoerótica si tenía los pantalones subidos y no por los tobillos.

Además la marca en una zona del cuello que no está en contacto con el pañuelo sigue sin tener explicación.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 18:38 ----------

En el último artículo que ha puesto helter hay algo que destaca mucho:



> Demasiados son los enigmas que envuelven tanto esta muerte como la actitud de algunos funcionarios españoles a posteriori, de ahí que hasta en dos ocasiones los fiscales italianos Geri Ferrara y Claudio Camilleri viajasen a España hasta en dos ocasiones para recabar más testificales. Y *fue su presión la que consiguió que ciertas fotografías del hallazgo del cuerpo de Mario, que no obraban en el expediente italiano, fueron por fin adjuntadas al pliego del caso*.



Me juego algo a que entre esas fotografías está ésta:







No hace falta haber estudiado criminología ni ser forense para darse cuenta de que la lesión no cuadra.

No me extraña que inicialmente no quisieran compartir ciertas fotos porque lo único que hacen es alimentar la teoría del homicidio y apuntar a la negligencia de los investigadores.


----------



## frank rayan (31 May 2017)

¿Cómo saber si un ahorcado murió por el ahorcamiento o lo colgaron ya muerto? | ricardo badillo grajales

Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Buster (31 May 2017)

frank rayan dijo:


> ¿Cómo saber si un ahorcado murió por el ahorcamiento o lo colgaron ya muerto? | ricardo badillo grajales



Ese artículo no contesta a la pregunta que te he hecho: ¿podrías explicar el origen de la abrasión en una parte del cuello en la que el pañuelo claramente no entra en contacto?

Si no tienes una respuesta dilo y deja de marear la perdiz.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (31 May 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Además se rumoreaba que Biondo estaba buscando una película porno de su mujer.



Por dios que se haga justicia! esta supuesta pelicula tiene que aparecer...::

Bromas de mal gusto aparte, a este tio se lo han cargao. Me extraña que vaya la policia al lugar del crimen con este cuadro y dicamine suicidio y mande a todo el mundo a su casa.

Un tio de 1,80 colgado de una estanteria de 1,50 del leroy merlin que se sujeta con cuatro alcayatas y tacos del 5.... madre mia.


----------



## Barspin (31 May 2017)

Jotaele dijo:


> ¿Cuál es tu hipótesis?
> 
> *Me parece muy fuerte que lo matara ella. Además estaba de viaje.*
> 
> ...




Yo sí creo eso, pactado con un tercero. Tú vete fura unos días que ya me encargo yo.


----------



## frank rayan (31 May 2017)

Buster dijo:


> Ese artículo no contesta a la pregunta que te he hecho: ¿podrías explicar el origen de la abrasión en una parte del cuello en la que el pañuelo claramente no entra en contacto?
> 
> Si no tienes una respuesta dilo y deja de marear la perdiz.



Cómo que no entra en contacto ? 
Si lo que quieres oír es aquello que te guste , pues lo siento pero no es así .


Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## kikoseis (1 Jun 2017)

Buster dijo:


> Ya comenté que no tiene sentido que fuese asfixia autoerótica si tenía los pantalones subidos y no por los tobillos.
> 
> Además la marca en una zona del cuello que no está en contacto con el pañuelo sigue sin tener explicación.
> 
> ...



Está claro que esa marca no es de un pañuelo. Es de una cuerda, además se notan los surcos oblicuos de las cuerdas.


----------



## Buster (1 Jun 2017)

frank rayan dijo:


> Cómo que no entra en contacto ?
> Si lo que quieres oír es aquello que te guste , pues lo siento pero no es así .









Edita la foto y marca con un círculo o de alguna otra forma la zona en la que el pañuelo entra en contacto con la zona donde se aprecia la marca de abrasión.


----------



## Glasterthum (1 Jun 2017)

¿Al final se reabrirá el caso en España?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jun 2017)

wopa dijo:


> ¿Quién dice que eso son suicidios? ¿tú?
> Uno parece que lleva un palizón de órdago. Igual también se lo ha dado él mismo.



De palizón nada, sucnor. Es el livor mortis.

Por cierto, en este vídeo un chaval se suicida con los pies en el suelo

LiveLeak.com - 21 Yr Old Swedish Guy Commits Suicide Live on a Webcam

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 07:30 ----------




Buster dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que no se pueda. Yo lo que digo es:
> 
> - Resulta extraño que esté en contacto con la familia y trabajando hasta altas horas de la noche y de pronto decida terminar con su vida.
> 
> ...



Joer, pero es que no se suicidó...fue una paja... sin final feliz


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Jun 2017)

Buster dijo:


> Edita la foto y marca con un círculo o de alguna otra forma la zona en la que el pañuelo entra en contacto con la zona donde se aprecia la marca de abrasión.



Pueden haberlo movido. 

Puede que se suicidara con un pañuelo al que se le han dado dos vueltas. Cuando se descubre el "Carradine" alguien decide subirle el pantalón pra que solo parezca un suicidio y no un subnormal viciosos accidentado. 

Cuando el operario rearma la situación inicial, no se preocupa de recomponer el pañuelo. 

Esto explicaría que la viuda en un primer momento dijera que es un "desgraciado accidente". 

El golpe en la cabeza es más difícil de explicar, pero tratándose de un suicida puede que el tipo intentara otro tipo de ahorcamiento, el de suspensión con caída, y eso provocara el coscorrón o incluso las marcas en la nuca. 

La teoría del asesinato tiene muchas lagunas, empezando por el móvil, que no lo hay, pues el tipo no es rico, nadie gana nada. Es más plausible un suicidio, porque los suicidas son silenciosos, la puerta estaba cerrada y no hubo bullas, así que se descarta el asalto o ajuste de cuentas por drogas.


----------



## Buster (1 Jun 2017)

Mover cualquier cosa significa alterar el escenario que puede ser el de un crimen. Dudo mucho que nadie haga nada hasta que llegue el juez y dé permiso para mover el cadáver o hacer cualquier otra cosa.

Si hubiese sido una asfixia autoerótica con fatal resultado nos habríamos enterado y la única que habló de desgraciado accidente fue la mujer, pero por las fotos se demuestra que tenía los pantalones subidos.

Además la paja ya se la había hecho.

Si hay cuatro informes diferentes, alguno de ellos incluso afirmando que la única explicación posible es el homicidio, por algo será.


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Jun 2017)

Recuerdo haber visto un tweet de Raquel en los días siguientes a la muerte, diciendo que Mario no se había suicidado, que había sido un accidente. (Bueno, lo acaba de decir Buster, pero antes había leído a gente diciendo que ella decía que era un suicidio)

Otra cosa que he leído mucho y creo que la gente se equivoca: cuando lo del anuncio del móvil ella dijo que gracias por los ánimos que le enviaban al móvil, pero no era por lo de la muerte de Mario sino porque le enviaban mensajes de ánimo para entrar en un acuario con tiburones para la publicidad del móvil. 

Por lo demás, esa foto de la herida en la nuca es muy sospechosa, siempre pensé que el pobre tío se había muerto accidentalmente haciéndose alguna guarrerida española pero esa foto da qué pensar.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jun 2017)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> Recuerdo haber visto un tweet de Raquel en los días siguientes a la muerte, diciendo que Mario no se había suicidado, que había sido un accidente. (Bueno, lo acaba de decir Buster, pero antes había leído a gente diciendo que ella decía que era un suicidio)
> 
> Otra cosa que he leído mucho y creo que la gente se equivoca: cuando lo del anuncio del móvil ella dijo que gracias por los ánimos que le enviaban al móvil, pero no era por lo de la muerte de Mario sino porque le enviaban mensajes de ánimo para entrar en un acuario con tiburones para la publicidad del móvil.
> 
> Por lo demás, esa foto de la herida en la nuca es muy sospechosa, siempre pensé que el pobre tío se había muerto accidentalmente haciéndose alguna guarrerida española pero esa foto da qué pensar.



Esa marca del cuello puede ser perfectamente debida a la presión del pañuelo...y como sabrás por otro famoso caso:rolleye: ese tipo de rastros quedan marcados después del éxitus. 

A los que ya ven el perfil de una cuerda gracias a su título de forense del CCC...pues les remito a las eternas discusiones sobre ese famoso caso antes mencionado


----------



## italica (1 Jun 2017)

En españa las asesinas no existen.


Ya lo dice la ley.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 10:24 ----------




helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dep.


Para la justicia solo es un hombre.


Eso si.

Si le hubiera enviado un mensaje avla novia preguntandole donde esta .....violencia de genero al canto y a la carcel.



Esto es una verguenza!!!!!!!!!


Hay que manifestarse como su familia.


Que se haga justicia


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Jun 2017)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Esa marca del cuello puede ser perfectamente debida a la presión del pañuelo...y como sabrás por otro famoso caso:rolleye: ese tipo de rastros quedan marcados después del éxitus.
> 
> A los que ya ven el perfil de una cuerda gracias a su título de forense del CCC...pues les remito a las eternas discusiones sobre ese famoso caso antes mencionado



¿Te refieres al caso de Carradine? No sé nada sobre el particular. No sé, el pañuelo no le tocaba la nuca en otras fotos ¿no?, y entre eso y el golpe en la cabeza, es normal que la familia desconfiara.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jun 2017)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al caso de Carradine? No sé nada sobre el particular. No sé, el pañuelo no le tocaba la nuca en otras fotos ¿no?, y entre eso y el golpe en la cabeza, es normal que la familia desconfiara.



No, hombre, hablo del caso Alcàsser

En esas fotos no se ve bien, el nudo podría haberse desplazado...

En cuanto al golpe, se lo pudo dar contra el mueble fácilmente


----------



## España Forever (1 Jun 2017)

indenaiks dijo:


> Pueden haberlo movido.
> 
> Puede que se suicidara con un pañuelo al que se le han dado dos vueltas. Cuando se descubre el "Carradine" alguien decide subirle el pantalón pra que solo parezca un suicidio y no un subnormal viciosos accidentado.
> 
> ...



Que no sepamos un móvil para un hipotético asesinato no quiere decir que no exista. Un buen móvil es. por ejemplo, que sepa alguna información comprometida de alguna/s personas.


----------



## Lounge Bar (1 Jun 2017)

La calidad de las fotos es tan pésima que cualquiera adivina nada.


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Jun 2017)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> No, hombre, hablo del caso Alcàsser
> 
> En esas fotos no se ve bien, el nudo podría haberse desplazado...
> 
> En cuanto al golpe, se lo pudo dar contra el mueble fácilmente



No sé, no sé. Algo habrán visto los de los cuatro informes a favor de la teoría del homicidio, pero bueno, tú sabrás mejor que yo, que sabes mucho de temas forenses. Lo de Alcasser no entiendo qué relación tiene con esto, las niñas tenían unas heridas brutalísimas, incompatibles con el relato de los hechos de la sentencia.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jun 2017)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> No sé, no sé. Algo habrán visto los de los cuatro informes a favor de la teoría del homicidio, pero bueno, tú sabrás mejor que yo, que sabes mucho de temas forenses. Lo de Alcasser no entiendo qué relación tiene con esto, las niñas tenían unas heridas brutalísimas, incompatibles con el relato de los hechos de la sentencia.



Me refería a que las marcas de las muñecas de las niñas eran debidas a la presión de los nudos. Es lo que suele pasar y es la explicación más lógica a la de la nuca


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Jun 2017)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Me refería a que las marcas de las muñecas de las niñas eran debidas a la presión de los nudos. Es lo que suele pasar y es la explicación más lógica a la de la nuca



Pero si el tío está de pajuelas gostosas cómo se va a hacer tremenda herida, se asfixiará lo justo para que le dé gustito, pero no se va a apretar tanto como para quedarle heridas comparables a las ataduras de víctimas de torturas salvajes. Bueno, yo qué sé, pero me extraña.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jun 2017)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> Pero si el tío está de pajuelas gostosas cómo se va a hacer tremenda herida, se asfixiará lo justo para que le dé gustito, pero no se va a apretar tanto como para quedarle heridas comparables a las ataduras de víctimas de torturas salvajes. Bueno, yo qué sé, pero me extraña.



Pero las ataduras en cuanto la persona fallece marcan la zona que presionan porque la sangre detiene su circulación y se extravasa


----------



## edefakiel (1 Jun 2017)

kikoseis dijo:


> Estos que están de rodillas los han puesto ahí después de cargarselos, "que parezca un suicidio"...
> 
> El de puntillas si puede morirse así.
> Los otros ni de coña.



Os equivocáis, yo tuve un intento de suicidio con un cinturón y el pomo de una puerta, colocado tal que así, y únicamente me libré de mi fatídico destino porque empecé a convulsionar y se soltó el agarre.

Hallada la postura, dejándose escurrir, la presión es suficiente como para cortar el riego sanguíneo.


----------



## klassovyivrag (1 Jun 2017)

La mujer es inocente.

La familia afirma que Mario jugaba a ahorcarse desde nino.

esa noche se habia hecho 3 o 4 pajas, se habia metido un gramo de coca, se habia bebido 5 cervezas y otras tantas copas en un puticlub...

estaba en su casa, con la cerradura puesta y en pijama.

Hizo su puto juego y la palmo, se desmayaria o perderia las fuerzas o se suicidio, pero palmo solo.


la mujer fue comprensiva y carinosa, rechazo la herencia y defendio su imagen.

Pero entonces viene su familia acusandola de asesinato, cuando era un nino deprabado que hacia esas practicas enfermas desde nino.

Que nino hace esas practicas???

Mario enganaba a su mujer y no se sentia a la altura de ella.

Al final la mujer despues de ver lo canibales e hijos de puta que son su familia, y ver que el marido era un pieza que llevaba una doble vida decide que no quiere amargarse la vida y que quiere seguir con su vida. Por eso quiere deshacerse de sus cosas, no quiere saber nada de un marido infiel y drogata, mentiroso que la engana y que muere como un imbecil por su propia imbecilidad.

FIN

mario al hoyo.

tipico italiano charlatan, mentiroso, infiel, que se mata a pajas, vicioso impotente que se mete coca a escondidas.

Seguramente la mujer era una maravilla como esposa y el un charlatan. como la mayoria de cocainomanos,

Good bye Mario, saluda al nino Jesus de mi parte.



vaya tela la madre poniendo la foto en twitter, os da una idea de lo idos de la cabeza que estaban en esa familia.


----------



## frank rayan (1 Jun 2017)

Alastor Moody dijo:


> No sé, no sé. Algo habrán visto los de los cuatro informes a favor de la teoría del homicidio, pero bueno, tú sabrás mejor que yo, que sabes mucho de temas forenses. Lo de Alcasser no entiendo qué relación tiene con esto, las niñas tenían unas heridas brutalísimas, incompatibles con el relato de los hechos de la sentencia.



Cuatro informes , pagados por la familia . Y claro si no dices lo que la familia quiere oír , no cobras

Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Cui Bono (1 Jun 2017)

El último informe es de un español. 

Aquí lo raro es que se tapara un suicidio que parecía otra cosa. 

Mi teoría es que alguien que estaba muy arriba contribuyó a ocultar un "Carradine", de manera que las marcas al recomponer el cadáver luego no son lógicas. El golpe se lo dio él mismo. Los forenses tenían un guión, algo así como "Es un suicida, despacharlo y que no se le de bombo, que es mucha vergüenza es que muera pajeándose. Muerto está, no deis detalles, que se hace más daño a la familia.". 

Al cuerpo lo movieron ella y/o sus familiares de ella, probablemente. Habría que ver el informe del SAMUR, a ver qué se encontraron, y si ya había gente en la casa cuando llegaron.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Jun 2017)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> No, hombre, hablo del caso Alcàsser
> 
> En esas fotos no se ve bien, el nudo podría haberse desplazado...
> 
> En cuanto al golpe, se lo pudo dar contra el mueble fácilmente



A ver...el nudo puede desplazarse, pero en todo caso hacia la zona de la nuca, apretando. Lo que no puede es desplazarse en sentido contrario, aflojarse hacia arriba.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 13:21 ----------




Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Pero las ataduras en cuanto la persona fallece marcan la zona que presionan porque la sangre detiene su circulación y se extravasa



Si, de acuerdo, pero entonces tuvo que haber un "intento" de asfixia previo por él o por terceras personas.


----------



## Gio_ (1 Jun 2017)

klassovyivrag dijo:


> La mujer es inocente.
> 
> La familia afirma que Mario jugaba a ahorcarse desde nino.
> 
> ...



En la tele, sobre todo los cámaras, se mete drogas todo el mundo. Los cámaras por alguna razón son la peor puta gentuza del mundo. Van de malotes listillos porque trabajan con famosas con pasta que están muy buenas y ellos son mierdunguis. Por eso se hacen los malotes y drogatas. Ese ambiente suyo es asqueroso.


----------



## frank rayan (1 Jun 2017)

Jotaele dijo:


> En la tele, sobre todo los cámaras, se mete drogas todo el mundo. Los cámaras por alguna razón son la peor puta gentuza del mundo. Van de malotes listillos porque trabajan con famosas con pasta que están muy buenas y ellos son mierdunguis. Por eso se hacen los malotes y drogatas. Ese ambiente suyo es asqueroso.



Cuánta amargura contra los cámaras . Qué pasó, un cámara no hizo caso a tus insinuaciones y paso de ti cómo de la mierda ? 
Se te nota resentido con los cámaras 

Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Gio_ (1 Jun 2017)

frank rayan dijo:


> Cuánta amargura contra los cámaras . Qué pasó, un cámara no hizo caso a tus insinuaciones y paso de ti cómo de la mierda ?
> Se te nota resentido con los cámaras



Son puta basura. ¿Eres el novio camello de alguno?


----------



## frank rayan (1 Jun 2017)

Jotaele dijo:


> Son puta basura. ¿Eres el novio camello de alguno?



Estas resentido con los cámaras . 
Desahogate , el cámara rubito paso de ti ? O no te llamo más después del polvo ? 

Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Gio_ (1 Jun 2017)

frank rayan dijo:


> Estas resentido con los cámaras .
> Desahogate , el cámara rubito paso de ti ? O no te llamo más después del polvo ?



Qué original. Lo mismo que en el mensaje anterior. Se te ve muy de la movidilla de silbar padentro.


----------



## Buster (1 Jun 2017)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> En cuanto al golpe, se lo pudo dar contra el mueble fácilmente



Entonces alguno de los objetos habría caído o se habría desplazado porque esa estantería es de papel de fumar.


----------



## Alastor Moody (1 Jun 2017)

El tío tenía la chorra dentro de los pantalones, ¿no?


----------



## klassovyivrag (1 Jun 2017)

Vamos a ver, si no hay interes economico...que interes va a tener una famosilla en matar a su novio?

Podria haberle dado puerta facilmente cuando quisiera sin complicarse la vida. Mira Mario, pirate y no vuelvas, easy.

El tio jugaba a ahorcarse desde que era nino. Esta muy claro todo.

No se cayo nada de la estanteria porque el no resistio, se estaba ahorcando a si mismo, y porque no cayo, sino que dejo perder el peso mientras resvalaba los pies poco a poco.

con toda la mierda que llevaba igual se desmayo, se durmiio, o le dio una movida y perdio el conocimiento y acabo muriendo ahorcado. EASY

El tio estaba aprovechando que su novia se habia ido para hacer sus movidas, irse de putas, meterse coca, pakearse viendo porno y jugar a su juego de ahorcarse, que su madre reconoce que era adicto desde nino.

Pues ya esta.


----------



## frank rayan (1 Jun 2017)

Jotaele dijo:


> Qué original. Lo mismo que en el mensaje anterior. Se te ve muy de la movidilla de silbar padentro.



Cuenta ese tórrido y apasionado encuentro furtivo con el cámara que luego paso de ti

Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Gio_ (1 Jun 2017)

klassovyivrag dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si no hay interes economico...que interes va a tener una famosilla en matar a su novio?
> 
> Podria haberle dado puerta facilmente cuando quisiera sin complicarse la vida. Mira Mario, pirate y no vuelvas, easy.
> 
> ...



Alto, amigo. Eso es precisamente lo que esperan que pensemos.

Las cosas nunca son lo que parecen.


----------



## Buster (1 Jun 2017)

Si todo estaba tan claro, ¿por qué la policía española fue reacia a entregar todas las fotos a los fiscales italianos?


----------



## Buster (1 Jun 2017)

Lo que está claro es que esta foto:







sin contexto es sospechosa.

O existe una explicación que nosotros no conocemos que explique por qué hay una abrasión en una zona donde el objeto con el que se produjo el ahorcamiento no entra en contacto o si no la hay es lógico que se sospeche que la muerte fue un homicidio y se usó otro objeto para producir la asfixia.

Y sin más datos en la mano no se puede avanzar más y hay que dejarlo aquí.

Seguir debatiendo sin esa explicación no conduce a ningún lado.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (1 Jun 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> En mi opinión aunque se reabriera el caso y se confirmara que no fue un suicidio sino que fue asesinado, ya es imposible saber quien lo hizo, han pasado demasiados años y ya no quedan huellas, testigos o rastros de teléfono móvil que seguir. Yo creo que le dieron un golpe en la cabeza que lo dejó inconsciente, mientras estaba inconsciente lo ahogaron y finalmente lo colgaron de esa estantería.



Eso podía pensarse en caso de un tío "normal". Pero aquí hablamos de un farlopero, putero, borracho, pajillero y con apetencia por colgarse del cuello desde niño. Navaja de Occam manda:rolleye:


----------



## Buster (1 Jun 2017)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Eso podía pensarse en caso de un tío "normal". Pero aquí hablamos de un farlopero, putero, borracho, pajillero y con apetencia por colgarse del cuello desde niño. Navaja de Occam manda:rolleye:



¿Cómo se sabe que ese "juego" infantil lo siguió haciendo durante su vida adulta?

Raquel Sánchez Silva: "Mario Biondo jugaba a ahogarse con su hermana". El Comercio



> Ahora la revista Interviú ha publicado nuevas filtraciones de las declaraciones que Sánchez Silva hizo a la Policía tras el trágico suceso, en las que afirmó que la hermana de Mario le había contado, tras contarle a la familia las circunstancias del fallecimiento, que cuando eran pequeños ambos "jugaban a apretarse el cuello con las manos hasta desvanecerse, para reanimarse después".



Que lo hiciera de pequeño no significa que lo siguiese haciendo de mayor.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Jun 2017)

Ponía por ahí que la puerta estaba cerrada por dentro y la asistenta abrió desde fuera.


----------



## Buster (1 Jun 2017)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ponía por ahí que la puerta estaba cerrada por dentro y la asistenta abrió desde fuera.



Hoy en día con los cilindros modernos ya no existe eso de cerrar por dentro. Tú puedes cerrar la puerta por dentro y dejar las llaves puestas que no hay problema para abrir desde fuera.

Si tienes un cilindro de los típicos (ezcurra ds15, tesa t-60, ...) haz la prueba.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 23:37 ----------

Por si no tienes alguno de esos cilindros te dejo la información sobre lo que se conoce como el doble embrague:

SUFERSA | CILINDRO EZCURRA DS 15 DOBLE EMBRAGUE LATÓN R15mm.









> Doble Embrague, con llave puesta por el interior, abre por fuera.



Diría que hoy en día todos los cilindros modernos incorporan el sistema del doble embrague.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (2 Jun 2017)

helter skelter 00 dijo:


> y sobre todo el último informe hecho por el policía criminalista español y catedrático Lluís Duque.



Policía criminalista que trabaja en la poli local de malgrat de mar. Sí, los CSI del FBI a su lado son unos pardillos.

Me gustaría saber si estuvo 15 años de científica en los mossos, como ha acabado de municipal en un pueblo. Y la cátedra la tiene la universitat de Girona, que sin intención de despreciar, tampoco es que sea la politécnica de Madrid ni Caltech precisamente.




Buster dijo:


> Diría que hoy en día todos los cilindros modernos incorporan el sistema del doble embrague.



Yo diría que no.


----------



## JyQ (2 Jun 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> No te digo que no compartieran el consumo de cocaína, aunque conozco a mas de uno que lo hace a espaldas de su mujer, pero lo que ya no me creo que ella supiera que a la hora de marcharse se vaya a un puticlub y se gaste 110 euros. Tampoco que tenga esos vicios tan raros para masturbarse. Que además sea público, avergüenza a cualquiera.
> Una vez pasado el disgusto y ya fríamente, lo normal es pensar, que le den bien por el culo





luismarple dijo:


> El mero hecho de que un tío hecho y derecho, de 30 añazos, ande masturbándose por las esquinas ya es en sí bastante vergonzoso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Pensáis que pudo ser un David Carradine?

¿Y lo de los porrazos en la cabeza?


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Jun 2017)

Buster dijo:


> Hoy en día con los cilindros modernos ya no existe eso de cerrar por dentro. Tú puedes cerrar la puerta por dentro y dejar las llaves puestas que no hay problema para abrir desde fuera.
> 
> Si tienes un cilindro de los típicos (ezcurra ds15, tesa t-60, ...) haz la prueba.
> 
> ...



Entonces no podemos saber si estaba cerrada desde dentro o desde fuera.


----------



## Gio_ (2 Jun 2017)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Entonces no podemos saber si estaba cerrada desde dentro o desde fuera.



En casa siempre tengo unas llaves puestas dentro y bloqueo al entrar y desde fuera se abre perfectamente.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (2 Jun 2017)

Que esta muerte sea un suicidio no se lo cree ni el tonto más tonto de todos los tontos, ni el que asó la manteca, vamos.

-Estantería perfecta, ergo no convulsionó, ergo lo colgaron a posreriori o se quedó fulminado un instante después de colgarse, algo prácticamente imposible. La coca no es caballo.

-Pantalones subidos, porno en el PC y pañuelos llenos de semen. Ya se había masturbado. En el puti sólo consumió alcochol ya que el efectivo lo gaató en coca y las copas las pagó con tarjeta.

-Marca imposible en el cuello.

-Las piernas no están flexionadas hacia atrás, otra evidencia más de no convulsión.

-Etc.

Sólo un imbêcil puede creerse la teoría del suicio accidental mtentras se hacía un pajote.


----------



## Gio_ (2 Jun 2017)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Sólo un imbêcil puede creerse la teoría del suicio accidental mtentras se hacía un pajote.



Creo que suicidio accidental es un oxímoron premium. 

Algo imposible, vamos.


----------



## Alcazar (3 Jun 2017)

Por que pensáis que el tipo tuvo que convulsionar tirando todo de la estantería? Un amigo mío murió, durante una cena, de muerte súbita. Apoyó la barbilla sobre el pecho como si se hubiera quedado dormido y ahí se quedo. Ni convulsiono ni intento pedir ayuda entre estertores ni nada.

A este bien pudo pasarle lo mismo durante la paja, máxime teniendo en cuenta que estaba drogado hasta las trancas.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 09:11 ----------




jesamine dijo:


> Pues llamadme ingenua, pero yo no veo ningún indicio de asesinato y menos aún por parte de Raquel.
> 
> Claramente tampoco fue un suicidio: no sólo estuvo hablando con sus hermanos sobre sus planes de futuro sino que minutos antes de morir estuvo haciendo un presupuesto detallado para su próximo programa.
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo, además es que por higiene moral, esa mujer tuvo que intentar pasar página lo más rápido posible tras de cubrir el prenda que tenía en casa.

Biondo tiene la pinta de ser el típico italiano embaucador de mujeres todo fachada, y con un gran historial de miserias ocultas detrás de esta.

A la familia todo esto le escuece horrores, porque son sicilianos, una sociedad medieval donde las mujeres no pueden ni entrar en un bar a tomarse un café.


----------



## 4motion (3 Jun 2017)

Yo mantengo la TEORIA de que la SADO DOMINATRIX fue la presentadora de la SONRISA FALSA y PSICOPATA.

La que intento vender en un mercadilo TODOS los OBJETOS de la CASA ¿incluido el Objeto utilizado en el CRIMEN? yo creo que si.

La que QUERIA a TODA COSTA incinerar a Mario.

La que fue APARTADA y DESAPARECIDA de MIERDASET.


----------



## Lounge Bar (3 Jun 2017)

Dejen en paz de una puta vez a esta honorable e inocente señora.


----------



## Buster (3 Jun 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Un amigo mío murió, durante una cena, de muerte súbita. Apoyó la barbilla sobre el pecho como si se hubiera quedado dormido y ahí se quedo. Ni convulsiono ni intento pedir ayuda entre estertores ni nada.



¿Y qué tiene que ver la muerte de tu amigo con este caso? ¿Es que tu amigo se puso un pañuelo al cuello y se colgó?

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 13:35 ----------




helter skelter 00 dijo:


> Es más, existe una foto que hasta un niño señalaría en el juego de las siete diferencias: *el cable de la PlayStation*, que instaló Andrea Biondo cuando viajó a Madrid en 2012, *ha desaparecido en la escena del… ¿suicidio?*



Para ser sinceros no sólo ha desaparecido un cable, han desaparecido todos los que cuelgan en la foto de la izquierda, entre ellos el que se supone que es el cable Sucko que sirve para dar corriente. Es como si a esa tele se le hubiera dejado de dar uso.

En cuanto al tema de la ambulancias: si sabían que las ambulancias estuvieron por la mañana, ¿por qué no se pusieron en contacto con todas las empresas de ambulancias para encontrar las que habían acudido al lugar y saber exactamente qué había pasado y si la declaración del camarero era correcta? Por esa parte me parece que el informe también cojea.


----------



## Alcazar (3 Jun 2017)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver la muerte de tu amigo con este caso? ¿Es que tu amigo se puso un pañuelo al cuello y se colgó?
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 13:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo cuento por que he leído algunos testimonios que no dan crédito a que se pueda morir sin espasmos y estertores de agonia, este hombre pudo haber muerto de fallo cardiaco mientras se preparaba para el pajon ahogado, lo cual no es nada raro dada la combinación de drogas, alcohol y sexo que llevaba encima.


----------



## Buster (3 Jun 2017)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Lo cuento por que he leído algunos testimonios que no dan crédito a que se pueda morir *[ahorcado]* sin espasmos y estertores de agonia



Te lo he corregido porque veo que no lo has entendido.


----------



## Gio_ (3 Jun 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Yo mantengo la TEORIA de que la SADO DOMINATRIX fue la presentadora de la SONRISA FALSA y PSICOPATA.
> 
> La que intento vender en un mercadilo TODOS los OBJETOS de la CASA ¿incluido el Objeto utilizado en el CRIMEN? yo creo que si.
> 
> ...



¿La han apartado? ¿Ya no sale en la tele? Juraría que en cuanto pasó eso salió en un programa promocionando un móvil.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 14:10 ----------




jesamine dijo:


> La familia de Mario no supo aceptar ni la muerte en sí ni lo de Raquel y están haciendo un espectáculo lamentable.



Pero tía, qué maruja eres. Te montas una teoría marujil total donde te pones a fantasear con su relación, con su personalidad, y por supuesto te pones en la piel de ella y la defiendes.

Y todo ese rollo marujo que has contado no sirve de nada, porque aquí *lo que se discute es cómo murió. *

Lo que la familia, nosotros y los informes periciales decimos es que esa muerte no es un suicidio ni un accidente, al menos un accidente con esa explicación absurda donde hay lagunas y contradicciones.


----------



## Gio_ (3 Jun 2017)

Supermaruja vuelve al ataque.

Enga, a ver Sálvame y hacer empanadillas.


----------



## Alcazar (3 Jun 2017)

Buster dijo:


> Te lo he corregido porque veo que no lo has entendido.



Quiero decir, que pudo morir de un paro cardiaco al principio o durante del ahorcamiento en lugar de por axfisia y entre convulsiones como suelen morir los ahorcados.

Supongo que intentar un ahorcamiento simulado para masturbarte con la sangre llena de coca y alcohol debe poner a prueba al corazón cosa mala.


----------



## Gio_ (3 Jun 2017)

Y dale con la muerte accidental. Que de eso se debate, no de las familias.

Esta tía/tío no se ha leído el hilo y suelta su rollo porque ha venido a hablar de su libro de cotilleo marujo y dar por saco.

Hablas como un tío y en internet las tías que hablan como un tío siempre son un tío.


----------



## Gio_ (3 Jun 2017)

jesamine dijo:


> Creo que la relevancia mediática de este caso es debida en gran parte a las acusaciones publicadas por la familia, con lo cual no quiero decir que los que ESTAMOS participando en este hilo seamos unos cotillas tele-manipulables ni nada parecido.
> 
> Lo de mundodesconocido creo que es bastabte evidente que se lo decía al comedoritos Jotaele con su avatar de idem.
> 
> ...



Pero qué pedazo de retrasado eres puto lesbiano cotilla.

Léete el hilo puto gilipollas, que no hay dios que te aguante, anormal de mierda, puto zafio. Que te pires.


----------



## Buster (3 Jun 2017)

A mí los casos criminales me interesan por la investigación policial llevada a cabo, no por quién era el fallecido, su familia, sus amigos, su profesión, la forma en que murió, etc.; todo eso es irrelevante para mí.

Este caso despierta mi interés porque los indicios apuntan a que no fue un suicidio sino un homicidio y porque la investigación policial me parece nula, de hecho la actuación del forense es constitutiva de delito.

A mí que los foreros opinen quién es el responsable de la muerte tampoco me parece interesante. Si por mí fuera la gente debería abstenerse de opinar sobre quién es la mano ejecutora o el cerebro del delito en el supuesto de que fuese un homicidio. A mí lo que me parece interesante de debatir es por ejemplo el caso de Miguel López, donde los investigadores señalan a una persona. A mí me gusta debatir si con los indicios o las pruebas con que lo señalan es suficiente para juzgarlo y/o condenarlo.


----------



## Buster (3 Jun 2017)

jesamine dijo:


> Diría que buscar posibles sospechosos ayuda bastante a dilucidar algunos casos; sin sospechoso no hay móvil del posible crimen



Cuando la policía señala a una persona y el caso llega a la prensa, a nosotros nos suelen llegar los indicios y las pruebas con que lo acusan. Es entonces, con datos en la mano, cuando se puede valorar si la acusación se sostiene o no.

Ponerse a hacer acusaciones, como en este caso, sin pruebas que señalen a nadie concreto me parece incluso constitutivo de delito.


----------



## Gio_ (3 Jun 2017)

jesamine dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> A parte de gordo-comedoritos eres carne de "Hermano Mayor". Dile a tu mamá que te de el lorazepam, anda.
> 
> ...



¿Qué nick es el que sueles usar como tío, payaso? Porque eres uno de los anormales catalanes que hay por la guardería.

Menudo pedazo de gilipollas eres.


----------



## Gio_ (3 Jun 2017)

privacy dijo:


> Yo no sé si la Silva está detrás de esto pero su comportamiento tras la muerte del hombre que tanto decía amar (y que círculos cercanos dicen que las broncas eran sonadas)fue ASQUEROSO, ni disimulo un mínimo para guardar las formas y mercadeo con su muerte. Una zorra, no me extraña que la familia esté calentita con la tía esa.
> Para mí (según las búsquedas que hizo en internet)le pudo llegar el rumor de que ella estaba metida en temas sexuales sórdidos y ahí se pudo convertir en un blanco.



¿Pero has leído todo lo que hizo la joyita del marido antes de palmar en una sola noche?

Si en toda una vida no da tiempo a ser tan degenerado y vicioso, el tío batió el récord del mundo de hijo de puta en una sola noche.

¿Le tenía que guardar encima luto y llorarle mucho?


----------



## Janlee (4 Jun 2017)

Viendo la posición del cuerpo en la foto , sí parece que cabe alguna posibilidad de que el hombre muriera haciendo un Deividcarradain ( llevas el jueguecito demasiado lejos y te desmayas por falta de oxígeno o riego ) ...Pero claro , eso también implicaría que tuviera la polla fuera o los pantalones bajados .

Por otro lado , si te encuentran de esa guisa tu mujer o familiares , seguramente te suban los pantalones o te guarden la polla antes de que llegue el CSI...

Lo que no tiene explicación ninguna es el golpe en la cabeza ( si se prueba finalmente que este existe ) .


----------



## Tito Clint (28 Mar 2018)

Novedades en el caso de la muerte de Mario Biondo, que se investiga en Italia.

Hasta cinco expertos italianos y uno español coinciden en que el marido de Raquel Sánchez Silva fue asesinado.

Han pasado casi cinco años desde la trágica muerte de Mario Biondo, marido de la presentadora Raquel Sánchez Silva, y a pesar de que la Justicia española dio el caso por resuelto, la italiana continúa con la investigación a petición de la familia del cámara de televisión, que sostiene que fue asesinado. Ahora, la investigación ha dado un giro sorprendente que intentaría explicar las circunstancias sospechosas del caso...

Novedades en el caso de la muerte de Mario Biondo, que se investiga en Italia - Chic


----------



## 4motion (28 Mar 2018)

Y aquí estamos pagando un sueldo a la viuda feliz con el dinero de todos.

Vasile la elimino de tela hinco nada más vio el asunto en Italia jodido. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maricha51 (29 Mar 2018)

Que interesante..... a ver que pasa.


----------



## J-Z (29 Mar 2018)

La tipa haciendo publi como si nada, nada más morir el pibe, está claro que tiene algo que ver en el asunto.

Tb se emparejó enseguida con un argentino y ha tenido gemelos (claro in vitro de cuarentona), en hezpein de rositas y sin sospecha alguna jajja.


----------



## Tacañete (29 Mar 2018)

Yo lo que tengo claro en este pais es que ante la duda en una muerte, las autoridades siempre dirán “suicidio”. Los asesinatos dan mucho trabajo, dolores de cabeza y estropean las estadísticas.


----------



## 4motion (29 Mar 2018)

Tacañete dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo claro en este pais es que ante la duda en una muerte, las autoridades siempre dirán “suicidio”. Los asesinatos dan mucho trabajo, dolores de cabeza y estropean las estadísticas.



No solo eso, dejan que la viuda feliz venda en un mercadillo montado por la misma los objetos de la casa entre los que estarían los que fueron utilizados para matar al cámara, casi nada. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Mar 2018)

Desde el minuto uno esa muerte "olía mal", lo que no me queda claro es si la viuda feliz está implicada.

Por cierto ya no se la ve por los platós.


----------



## planpatriota (29 Mar 2018)

Pavement dijo:


> Desde el minuto uno esa muerte "olía mal", lo que no me queda claro es si la viuda feliz está implicada.
> 
> Por cierto ya no se la ve por los platós.



Ahora en un programa de tve, Maestros de la costura


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Mar 2018)

planpatriota dijo:


> Ahora en un programa de tve, Maestros de la costura



La primera vez que lo escucho 

Maestros de la costura - Web Oficial - RTVE.es


----------



## Energia libre (29 Mar 2018)

Buster dijo:


> O sea que hasta poco antes de las 6:00am está trabajando en el ordenador pero de pronto decide que su vida no tiene sentido y decide ahorcarse.
> 
> Convincente tesis a la vista de las marcas en la parte anterior de la cabeza que no
> Todcuadran con el anudamiento del pañuelo o de la contusión a la que no se
> ...



Y si se encontraron pañuelos con restos de semen y había estado viendo porno en el pc que sentido tenía el que quisiera hacerse una paja intentando asfixiarse.
Cuantas pajas y en cuanto tiempo podía hacerse el tipo este, además que la cocaina no ayuda precisamente a tener más de un orgasmo.
Esto huele a asesinato descarado.
Y la tipa cuando empezó a hacer tele recuerdo que me pareció rarisima, me llamaba la atención por algo que no sabría definir lo cual no quiere decir que sea una asesina.
Raro, raro...

---------- Post added 29-mar-2018 at 20:24 ----------




Tacañete dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo claro en este pais es que ante la duda en una muerte, las autoridades siempre dirán “suicidio”. Los asesinatos dan mucho trabajo, dolores de cabeza y estropean las estadísticas.



Y luego ante las brutales cifras de suicidios en España dicen que es mejor no hablar nada al respecto por el efecto imitación. Esto es como cuando te diagnostican un cáncer, si sobrevives te dicen que es por la quimio y si mueres por la enfermedad, siempre aciertan.
Los suicidios en España sobre todo de hombres son escandalosos y eso que eramos el país donde menos ocurrian hace unos cuantos años, estoy seguro que son el triple de los que reconocen oficialmente (sobre 4.000).


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (2 Abr 2018)

Después de haber leído bastante sobre este caso y la pareja, mi intuición me dice que estamos ante una mujer con una ambición sin límites capaz de cualquier cosa por ascender y conseguir sus objetivos en la vida, y no quiero decir capaz de matar, pero sí capaz de otras cosas poco honrosas o de pasar página tan fríamente que da escalofríos. Una prueba de su ambición es que tenia 38 años y seguía soltera.Una de las hipótesis que se ha planteado es que Mario investigaba a su mujer , porque había descubierto algo que podría acabar con su carrera . Visto desde fuera, parece que buscaba un semental , un chico joven y guapo para tener hijos., ya que como comúnmente se dice “ se le estaba pasando el arroz “ . Intuyo que proviene de una familia profundamente católica y que de ninguna manera iba a tener hijos sola, sin estar casada. Así que le echó el ojo al cámara para cumplir su sueño/objetivo que era ser madre. Y en menos de un año casados! Y en menos de un año viuda. De Wikipedia : “ Tras acabar periodismo en la Universidad Pontificia de Salamanca …

¿ Enamorada? Mire usted ,si está enamorada y su amado se suicida, sería incapaz de irse a vivir con otro hombre 5 meses después de enterrar a su marido, porque además si se fueron a vivir juntos 5 meses después de la muerte, ¿ cuándo empezó su relación? Puede que incluso antes de fallecer el cámara. Y es que se dice que Mario tenía problemas para fecundar , así que no es de extrañar que ella estuviera buscando ya otro candidato y lo encontró, y llegaron 2 hijos…ya hasta me da por pensar si el embarazo fue real y quién era estéril en la pareja. 
Curiosamente , nada más fallecer el marido protagonizó un anuncio para Sony donde " nadó entre tiburones "…. y cuando el Sony suena, agua lleva.

Testigos llamados a declarar :

Raquel SS
Guillermo Gómez Sancha, representante de Raquel 
Enrique Sarasola
un cámara amigo de Mario 

¿ Qué pinta Enrique Sarasola en esto? ¿ Y el cámara?

El cámara: si ha trabajado en programas como “ Supervivientes” , es de lo más normal que algún compañero fuese amigo íntimo, ya que se pasan varios meses de rodaje sin volver a casa. Pero ¿ por qué le llaman a declarar? :
Una hipótesis podría ser que a quién llamó varias veces Mario la noche de su muerte, no fue a su camello sino a este compañero cámara, que sin ser camello podría haberle proporcionado la coca, dos colegas metiendose unas rayas… aunque quizás Mario quería contarle algo importante, dada su amistad. Veamos la cronología :

-Ese día la pareja discutió: ._” *20:30 h. Superadas las diferencias*, la pareja se despide en el garaje de su domicilio. *Raquel parte hacia Plasencia*, su tierra natal, en un viaje programado previamente por causas familiares.
_*
- “20:35 h. Mario Biondo realiza tres llamadas c*_onsecutivas al mismo número de teléfono. Así queda registrado en su móvil, al que tuvo acceso la Policía. Mario tenía la intención de que la persona a la que llamaba le suministrara cocaína esa noche. “_ Llama al amigo, oye pilla uno ( o dos gramos) y nos vemos luego. Más tarde acudiría a un cajero : 

- _“ *22:00 h. aprox. Mario Biondo acude a un cajero automático* cercano a su domicilio y extrae *110 euros*. Esta operación figura en el registro de movimientos de su cuenta corriente, al que también tuvo acceso la Policía. Ese dinero no se encontró en su casa durante la inspección realizada el día siguiente, por lo que todo indica que se lo gastó esa misma noche.”_ Un gramo de cocaina debe andar entre 50-60 €

Quedaron en un club de alterne del centro de Madrid, Mario llegó primero, pidió una consumición. Más tarde llega el amigo , recordemos que Madrid es muy grande y que cuesta mucho aparcar , y piden dos consumiciones. Son dos las operaciones que figuran en el extracto de la tarjeta : una copa primero y dos después. 
“* 2:00 h. Mario Biondo busca en Google Maps la ubicación exacta de un burdel situado en el centro de Madrid*. Se desplaza hasta allí. Su visita al local se certifica gracias al extracto bancario. Paga con tarjeta de crédito tres copas, la última a las 2:53 h. de la noche
Independientemente de si quedo con el amigo cámara en el burdel o no ¿ por qué ese burdel en concreto? ¿ A que fue Mario y posiblemente su amigo al burdel? Se supone que no tuvieron relaciones sexuales, ¿ a qué fueron a ese club en concreto? Si sólo quieres tomar una copa y hacerte una rayas, para que ir a un burdel? ¿ Podría ser el dueño del burdel E. Sarasola ,de ahí que le llamen a declarar? Me da la sensación que, en ese club de alterne, puede estar la clave. Imagino que un club de cierto lujo, estando en el centro de Madrid .Si eres putero , no creo que te haga falta buscar un club en internet, menos aún buscar uno en concreto. Luego vas allí , puede que con un amigo pero no tienen relaciones sexuales, sólo toman unas copas. Da la sensación de que Mario fue al club en busca de info ,ya no sé si por una certeza o por una sospecha de Mario sobre Raquel y/o su entorno de amigos…. Y puede que le pidiera al amigo cámara que le acompañase al burdel, de ahí las llamadas, las 3 copas.

Si les parece fantástica esta historia , le remito al caso Harvey Weisntein, un productor de Hollywood que recibía a las actrices en batín y con una copa. ¿ creen que eso no pasa también en España? 

También cabe la hipótesis que hubiera fallecido antes y alguien hubiera usado su tarjeta, para montar esa imagen de putero adicto al porno. Pero claro, ¿ quién podía conocer el pin de la tarjeta ? 

¿ Suicidio, asesinato o accidente erótico? 

- *Suicidio*, no es descartable al 100% ,aunque es la hipótesis que menos me convence. Es un suicidio muy extraño por todo lo que se ha hablado ya, pero podría tener motivos para hacerlo: se descubre su esterilidad, un chico guapo al que no le faltaron nunca mujeres y que consigue dar un braguetazo, casándose con una famosa presentadora, entrando en otro nivel de vida, otra clase social a la que él no pertenecía, por guapo que fuera. Y resulta que la mujer ambiciosa, en cuanto se entera que es estéril le da la patada y se busca a otro. Ambas cosas le hunden y acaba suicidándose.

- *Asesinato*: aquí lo más complicado es encontrar un móvil para el asesinato. Se ha comentado que desaparecieron muchos gigas de información del ordenador de Mario. Lo único que se me ocurre es que Mario hubiera descubierto algo sobre su mujer , algo que afectaba también a gente importante y/o famosa, y se decidió quitarlo de en medio, por supuesto que parezca un suicidio..o un accidente….bueno una mezcla de ambas mejor… Y su mujer no tiene por qué estar en el ajo, no tiene por qué saber que lo han matado . En el caso de que sea asesinato, no veo a ella ordenando su muerte, se puede divorciar, aunque claro esto no encajaría con una familia ultracatólica que no aceptaría un divorcio, otra cosa es quedarte viuda. Aún así no lo veo, demasiado retorcido. Pero si me podría cuadrar que Mario hubiera descubierto algo sobre su mujer, ella habérselo contado a alguien y ese alguien, sin saberlo ella, haber ordenado su asesinato, encubierto de suicidio, un clásico por otra parte.
La familia habla de pruebas devastadoras, quién sabe si tenemos a Raquel registrada en alguna cámara de seguridad de Madrid, a una hora en la que se supone debería estar en Plasencia. O quizás esas pruebas que comentan la familia, sean que el cadáver tenía livideces cadavéricas en la espalda, y eso sólo es posible si estuvo muerto tumbado boca arriba durante un largo rato, y esto demostraría sin ningún género de duda, que se preparó la escena de la estantería. Quedaría saber si fue un homicidio involuntario por un juego sexual o un asesinato .
La versión oficial dice que ella se había ido a Plasencia , lo cual da una coartada perfecta para todas las hipótesis: si se suicidó, era el momento perfecto porque ella estaba de viaje. Si lo asesinaron, ella estaba fuera de Madrid, así que se descarta que estuviera presente en la escena del crimen. Aunque algo no me encaja, no quiso saber nada de un posible asesinato y quiso incinerarlo. En 5 meses ya estaba viviendo con otro. O incluso la hipótesis de auto asfixia erótica, ya que si era un juego privado, es lógico hacerlo cuando sabes que tu mujer no va a aparecer de repente en casa.




*Accidente erótico *:Yo descartaría totalmente el accidente erótico en solitario, porque en la famosa foto aparece con los pantalones subidos y es sabido que un cadáver no se puede tocar hasta que el juez lo levante. Si existieran fotos con los pantalones bajados, imagino que sería lo primero que habría mostrado a la familia para que no dudasen del accidente sexual. pero la versión oficial dice que suicidio y nada de juego sexual….

Pero otra cosa distinta , es que fuera un juego sexual de la pareja, donde el cóctel de cocaína,alcohol y asfixia erótica le hubiera provocado un infarto. Ella, sin saber que hacer, a la familia no creo que la llamase siendo tan católicos para contarle tamaña historia, así que se lo cuenta a su representante y/o a un íntimo amigo influyente y se prepara la puesta en escena para que parezca un suicido . Si esto se hubiera hecho público, su carrera se habría ido al traste, una chica formada en la Universidad Pontificia de Salamanca, metida en una orgía de alcohol,cocaína y juegos sexuales políticamente incorrectos, una orgía que causa la muerte de su propio marido.

Otro dato que llama la atención: La familia de ella no acudió al entierro en Italia. Sólo acudió Raquel. En el caso de que Raquel hubiera llegado a Plasencia, mucho mas tarde de lo que dice, su familia le habría encubierto y quizás no tenían la frialdad suficiente para acudir al entierro sabiendo lo que sabían. Si no estoy equivocado, un familiar directo del acusado en cuestión ,tiene derecho a no declarar en un juicio, en contra de su familiar, vamos que tiene derecho a encubrirlo, que tu padre y tu madre y hermanos pueden saber que has cometido un delito y tienen el derecho a callar para siempre.


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2018)

Siempre pensé que se le fue la mano jugando al ahorcado con una profesional y al ver el papelón la profesional decidió poner tierra por medio. Parece lo más sencillo de explicar.


----------



## 4motion (2 Abr 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> Siempre pensé que se le fue la mano jugando al ahorcado con una profesional y al ver el papelón la profesional decidió poner tierra por medio. Parece lo más sencillo de explicar.



Porque la viuda feliz vendió todos sus objetos de la casa en un mercadillo y quería incinerar el cuerpo a toda costa en contra de los padres de Mario?

Algo huele mal de aquí a pekin express. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (2 Abr 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> Siempre pensé que se le fue la mano jugando al ahorcado con una profesional y al ver el papelón la profesional decidió poner tierra por medio. Parece lo más sencillo de explicar.



Podría ser, pero sólo con la complicidad de Raquel,porque la llave de la puerta estaba echada cuando llegó la asistenta, o eso dijo. Por tanto , o Raquel participó en el juego sexual o se encontró con el percal. De cualquiera de las dos formas, era algo que no podía salir a a luz.

La asistenta y las llamadas de Raquel también me parece clave: 

Según la cronología ella no localiza a Mario , después un compañero de Mario llama a Raquel para preguntar por Mario, al no acudir a trabajar al programa " masterchef " Entonces es cuando se preocupa y llama la asistenta para que acuda al domicilio Imagino que esas llamadas están contempladas en la investigación.

La asistenta: entiendo que si Raquel le llamó, es porque sólo Raquel,Mario y ella tenían llaves del domicilio. La asistenta supongo que llegó algo alterada al piso y perfectamente pudo confundirse y decir que estaba cerrado con llave, cuando en realidad sólo estaba puesta la llave por dentro, porqué además se encontró con el cadáver nada mas entrar y bajo corriendo a la calle espantada, dónde casualmente pasaba una patrulla de policía.
Y luego sus horarios, habría que saber que días iba esa mujer a limpiar, porque ese día parece que no le tocaba ir , muy conveniente.


----------



## RAFA MORA (2 Abr 2018)

kikoseis dijo:


> Estos que están de rodillas los han puesto ahí después de cargarselos, "que parezca un suicidio"...
> 
> El de puntillas si puede morirse así.
> Los otros ni de coña.




Tengo un amigo de confianza, de toda la vida, 
que es CNP y que está harto de encontrarse suicidios. 
Y muchas veces me ha comentado que la gente 
se ahorca arrodillada. Me fío mucho de su palabra.


----------



## 4motion (2 Abr 2018)

Un fular no deja la marca que Mario tenía en el cuello, pero claro si vendes en un mercadillo rápido todos los objetos de la casa entre ellos el cargador del ordenador pues que queréis que os diga.

La viuda feliz para mi esta en el ajo no es normal su actitud y si muy sospechosa. 

Estoy con los padres de Mario. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 1W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RAFA MORA (2 Abr 2018)

La teoría del asesinato por encargo es muy seductora, 
pero fríamente, se pueden observar ciertas cosas, 
como el historial del tipo o la relación que llevaba el matrimonio, 
que no funcionaba muy bien.

Sobre la forma del ahorcamiento, 
cualquiera puede darse una vuelta 
por Bestgore o Theync, para darse un buen 
atracón de sujetos ahorcados. 
Fotos y vídeos, todos los que queráis.
Y hay un montón de arrodillados y hasta sentados.

Por otro lado, se me pone la carne de gallina cuando 
leo cosas como que "rastreando lo que tenía en el ordenador, 
y sus últimas actividades en facebook", no se encuetran 
motivos para suicidarse. Pues hace muy poco, un primo directo 
mío se suicidó arrojándose por la ventana de su casa. 
Un chaval normal, de menos de cuarenta años, con mujer e hijos.
No podíamos creerlo, hasta que la mujer, meses después, 
reveló que estaban hasta el cuello de deudas, 
y el chaval no lo pudo soportar. NADIE en la familia 
sabía eso, excepto la mujer, que se lo calló.

Quiero decir con esto, que me parece frívolo construir 
teorías a partir de supuestos comportamientos de la gente, 
cuando la procesión SIEMPRE va por dentro.

Por cierto, que la madre de mi primo, pidió por favor 
que no se revelara que se suicidó, por vergûenza.
¿Y sabéis que ponía en el cartelito de entrada del velatorio, 
en el tanatorio? Que murió de un infarto.


Estas cosas pasan, y aunque este caso sea fascinante, 
faltan tantos cabos por atar, que ya se hace un poco 
absurdo construir teorías a partir de unas simples fotos.



Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (11 Abr 2018)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Tengo un amigo de confianza, de toda la vida,
> que es CNP y que está harto de encontrarse suicidios.
> Y muchas veces me ha comentado que la gente
> se ahorca arrodillada. Me fío mucho de su palabra.



Pues no se fie, eso son asesinatos camuflados de suicidio.
De rodillas ni te rompes el cuello ni te estrangulas.


----------



## papanata (1 Nov 2018)

Ahora que el día 5 de este mes se hará la tercera autopsia os dejo este programa sobre el caso.

Muy recomendable la parte final en la que el forense del programa aporta su punto de vista. Casi 3 horas que merecen ser escuchadas 

El Centinela del Misterio... Caso Sánchez Silva-Biondo...¿Suicidio, accidente o asesinato? en El Centinela del Misterio en mp3(25/10 a las 19:39:51) 02:40:07 29611542 - iVoox


----------



## MROV (14 Nov 2018)

como ha fuido ido la autospia?


----------



## Pervigilium (26 Ene 2019)

los resultados de la tercera autopsia se conoceran a finales de mes

Más sobre el caso Biondo: lo que se sabe y las inquietantes dudas en torno a su muerte


----------



## Peritta (11 Jul 2020)

El Mario Biondo éste también sale en el Expediente Royuela.








Pues éso, omita la palabra "Estado" y use siempre que pueda el vocablo "administración" que se corresponde mu bien con el "deep-state" ése que dicen los gringos y a quien no hay quien meta en cintura. 
Puede pedir justicia, pero no se la pida a la administración, ésos lo único que pueden dar es judicatura, que no es exactamente lo mismo. Que ya vimos al Gómez Pftalato Bermúdez cuando en el 11-M no les coincidían ni las traducciones de los intérpretes, que tuvieron que traerse unos de Italia ¿no se acuerda o era usté mu joven?, hablar de la "verdad judicial" y la "verdad periodística" y la verdad nosèqué que quedó mu ridículo

Es la administración la que mata con toa su cara y ni se molesta en deshacerse del cadaver, lo deja ahí, colgado de una estantería por ejemplo, 














y dice que se ha resbalado en la ducha, o si a uno le pegan dos tiros en un aparcamiento dice que ha sido accidente de tráfico, que si lo pone en el informe éso será lo que oficialmente ha pasado.

Es que es la administración la que ha de despiojarse, no _El Estado _porque no existe mas que en el mundo virtual.

Aquí una buena noticia, a ver si cunde el ejemplo:

*La detención del forense da un vuelco a la muerte de Mario Biondo y destroza a Raquel Sánchez Silva - Periodista Digital*
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (11 Jul 2020)

kikoseis dijo:


> Es un caos las investigaciones en España.



Busca en Youtube "expediente Royuela", y entenderás como funcionan en España estas cosas.


----------



## Felson (11 Jul 2020)

Dice la policía española que la policía española es de las mejores del mundo (yo también digo que soy de los mejores del mundo), pero lo cierto es que si, por poner un ejemplo hipotético, alguien aparece muerto con una papelina de coca, es un ajuste de cuentas y ya está, con lo que salir indemne de un crimen te cuesta poner una papelina encima de una mesa. Algo parecido es esto.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (11 Jul 2020)

La sombra de Genaro es tan alargada que alcanza hasta los forenses y más allá.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Jul 2020)

Le suicidaron.

Es como lo de Alcàsser, todo el mundo sabe que la versión oficial es mentira.


----------



## Stalkeador (11 Jul 2020)

A ver: que la Raquel Sánchez Silva es una puta psicópata ya quedó muy claro en Telecinco.

Dijo sonriente y posando con el móvil, como en un anuncio publicitario, que se alegraba de los pésames recibidos en su Sony Xperia. Tal cual.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (11 Jul 2020)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Busca en Youtube "expediente Royuela", y entenderás como funcionan en España estas cosas.



No.

Es un caos.

De Primero de Derecho Penal en España: "los Juicios se ganan o pierden en la Fase de Instrucción".

Hay Instrucciones tan patéticas que llevan a un acusado a desplazarse 400km para acudir a una Vista Oral. Minutos antes de salir el Secretario a citar sale el representante del Ministerio Fiscal (ataviado ya con la Toga) a decir al abogado defensor "iremos rápido. Menuda cagada de instrucción. Tu patrocinado es inocente. Ya lo hemos comentado dentro".

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## bondiappcc (11 Jul 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> El Mario Biondo éste también sale en el Expediente Royuela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Estas fotos son del finado?


----------



## Runarsson (11 Jul 2020)

He hecho esfuerzos por buscar un video 15 dias después del suceso donde ella se reincorpora al reality de supervivientes y dice textualmente :

Gracias al nuevo samsung xyjfn he podido leer todos vuestros mensajes de apoyo.

Muy rota no se la veia y este mundo del faranduleo creo tiene un lado mas siniestro que el inner circle. Cuando una muerte por suicidio es quizás la mas dramática de todas por la cantidad de preguntas que quedan en el aire para el entorno y la sensación de culpa de haber podido hacer algo por evitarlo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Jul 2020)

Expediente Royuela...


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jul 2020)

EN SERIO.
TODO APUNTA A QUE "EL NOMBRE DEL JUEGO" PARA ESTE 2020 EN ADELANTE ES


*Tema mítico* : - COVID19 => << NO VAIS A CONSEGUIR NADA DE LO QUE QUEREIS, PERO SI QUIZAS LO QUE NECESITEIS >> YO OS AVISO QUE PARECE "THE NAME OF THE GAME" no corr



<< ...CONCENTRATE IGUAL MEJOR LO QUE REALMENTE NECESITAS EN VERDAD
NO LO QUE CREES QUE QUIERES ... >>


(POR QUE LLEVAS AÑOS DE DESINFORMADO Y MANIPULADO PARA DIRIGIRTE ADEMAS, AL FALLO PERSONAL Y COLECTIVO"




_________________________________________

NO VAIS A CONSEGUIR NADA
NI SI QUIERA MORIROS PARA ESCAPAR
NI SI QUIERA QUEDAROS MAS SUBNORMALES AUN PARA NO ENTERAROS
HASTA ESO OS ESTA BLOQUEADO PARECERE



_________________________________________


VENDEN NIÑOS MUJERES Y HOMBRES TRAFICADOS EN PAGINAS NORMALES DE MUEBLES
LO PUEDES VER TU MISMO
HASTA SE VEN ESOS "PRODUCTOS" EN AMAZON
O EN INSTAGRAM



_____________________________________


no va a funcionar nada en el mundo hasta que las redes de politicos, banqueos, empresarios o fulanitos esten chantajeados y comprados con esas como esa
despidete

NI VOX, NI PODEMOS, NI PSOE, NI PP, NI CIU, NI CIUDANOS, NI NADIE

_____________________________________


*Tema mítico* : - COVID19 => << NO VAIS A CONSEGUIR NADA DE LO QUE QUEREIS, PERO SI QUIZAS LO QUE NECESITEIS >> YO OS AVISO QUE PARECE "THE NAME OF THE GAME" no corr

Amazon , es el momento de invertir en Amazon


Analisis - CABALLERES. marcador paco burbujero. [Red to Green ] . DEL ROJO AL VERDE. estamos viendo la mayor MOVIDA EN DECADAS -> ECONOMIA-> TODO


_____________________________________







TODOS PARADOS PARADOS EN LA CASILLA "DERROICION" O BIEN HASTA QUE OS MURAIS COMO RATAS POR ACCION DE LA HIPOXIA

LAS ARMAS QUIMICAS "VACUNA" CON NANOTECNOLOGIA DEL PENTAGONO

FARMACOS TOXICOS COMO EL REMDESIVIR / MODERNA / LAS ESTATINAS DEL COLESTEROL

LOS XENO ESTROGENOS QUE ESTAN EN TODO

CARNE MECHADA ENVENENADA









NO CORRAIS DE MIS RED PILLS

NI ME AGAIS CORRER DETRAS VUESTRA , PUTOS NORMIES








PUES SI NO AL FINAL LA RED PILL VA A SER MUCHO MAS GORDA, QUE LA PRIMERA,

MEJOR IR CENTRANDOSE YA

EN LO QUE ESTA PASANDO

Y NO EN VUESTRAS MIERDAS MACAQUILIES NWO DE


GUERRA RACIONAL FAKE NWO


GUERRA SEXOS FAKE NWO


GUERRA CENTRALISMO VS PERIFERIA FAKE NWO


GUERRA GENERACIONAL FAKE NWO (HASTA JUEGO YO DE VEZ EN CUANDO)



GUERRA LOS QUE TIENEN DOS MIERDAS, VS LOS QUE TIENEN 3 Y HASTA 4 MIERDAS FAKE NWO
















,​


----------



## V. Crawley (11 Jul 2020)

Stalkeador dijo:


> A ver: que la Raquel Sánchez Silva es una puta psicópata ya quedó muy claro en Telecinco.
> 
> Dijo sonriente y posando con el móvil, como en un anuncio publicitario, que se alegraba de los pésames recibidos en su Sony Xperia. Tal cual.



No. No dijo eso. Iba a meterse en un tanque con tiburones como parte de publicidad del móvil ese y agradeció los mensajes de ánimo para meterse en el tanque. La gente lo malinterpretó porque ella tuvo una actitud muy rara en todo el asunto.

Yo también creo que a ese chico lo mataron y que hay mucha tela oculta en ese caso. Pero lo del móvil fue como digo, vi el vídeo varias veces en su momento y no hay duda de que se refería a mensajes de ánimo para hacer lo del tanque.


----------



## Zarpa (11 Jul 2020)

Ese era un pervertido que tocándose perdió el conocimiento y se ahogó, Que la mujer pase de él es lo más normal si descubre que era un putero drogata, 5 minutos después del adiós churri ya estaba en modo rodríguez comprando coca y yéndose de putas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Jul 2020)

Zarpa dijo:


> Ese era un pervertido que tocándose perdió el conocimiento y se ahogó, Que la mujer pase de él es lo más normal si descubre que era un putero drogata, 5 minutos después del adiós churri ya estaba en modo rodríguez comprando coca y yéndose de putas.



Usted tiene alguna implicación con este caso a nivel emocional, de colaboración o laboral.

Semejante comentario no tiene más explicación.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (11 Jul 2020)

Mucho cuidadito con lo que hacéis con los italianinis, golfas!

Mensaje destinado a las Raqueles Sánchez y Juanas Rivas.

Allí la justicia es de verdad. Ah! y curiosamente es el único país donde los asesinatos no prescriben nunca. No es como el funcionariado de chichinabo español.

Ojalá se sepa la verdad y que trinquen a quien tengan que trincar.


----------



## Zarpa (11 Jul 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Usted tiene alguna implicación con este caso a nivel emocional, de colaboración o laboral.
> 
> Semejante comentario no tiene más explicación.



No, sí la tiene. Lo reconocen miembros de su familia y amigos de Italia era un asiduo sadomaso, se sabe donde estaba y que hacía por su móvil, sus comentarios confirman la versión oficial, se mató solo haciendo guarrerías onanistas.


----------



## Lasjoa (11 Jul 2020)

Zarpa dijo:


> No, sí la tiene. Lo reconocen miembros de su familia y amigos de Italia era un asiduo sadomaso, se sabe donde estaba y que hacía por su móvil, sus comentarios confirman la versión oficial, se mató solo haciendo guarrerías onanistas.



Yo creo que usted se tiene que informar mejor


Un segundo criminólogo español insiste: Mario Biondo solo pudo morir asesinado

El ordenador de Mario Biondo fue espiado después de su muerte


----------



## Shudra (11 Jul 2020)

Siempre me dio mal rollo este tema: como si ella hubiera tenido algo que ver...Es muy raro esto.


----------



## Energia libre (11 Jul 2020)

Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Jul 2020)

Zarpa dijo:


> No, sí la tiene. Lo reconocen miembros de su familia y amigos de Italia era un asiduo sadomaso, se sabe donde estaba y que hacía por su móvil, sus comentarios confirman la versión oficial, se mató solo haciendo guarrerías onanistas.



He buscado esa información y no la encuentro.

Pero es que además es complicadísimo morir así. Hace poco leía, de un especialista, que moror así puede llevar horas. Y eso en gente mal colgada. Esa clase de cuerda no corta el flujo sanguíneo si no que lo reduce bastante.

Es más si fuera lo que usted dice no se haría así. Y ¿Como los estertores no tiraron los objetos en equilibrio?

¿No será usted la susodicha? En tal caso ¿Unas fantas?


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (12 Jul 2020)

Su viuda siempre me dio mucho miedo, mi mujer se descojonaba de mí, hasta q pasó esto y luego la ida de olla con el anuncio del móvil, ahí ya dejó de reirse.
Murió como mueren muchos que van a hablar o han hablado de x temas, por medio está mediaset q tapó una violación en gran hermano, con satanistas en antena que fingen cánceres, etc..., no veo claro lo de la paja con hipoxia


----------



## Peritta (16 Oct 2020)

¿Al final qué pasó con la detención del forense?. ¿Sigue esperando el _habeas corpus_ ése, o ya le han puesto de patitas en la calle?.

¿Alguien sigue este asunto, o todos sois putos CM que venden ideologías polítikas como quien vende detergentes?.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## JimJones (12 Nov 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> He buscado esa información y no la encuentro.
> 
> Pero es que además es complicadísimo morir así. Hace poco leía, de un especialista, que moror así puede llevar horas. Y eso en gente mal colgada. Esa clase de cuerda no corta el flujo sanguíneo si no que lo reduce bastante.
> 
> ...



No te creas que es tan difícil, mira a Kun Fu Carradaine.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (19 Nov 2020)

Mala actriz y mala mujer. Esa está implicada en el asesinato de su marido. 

Una maje televisiva clarisima.

Yo creo que su amante narcotraficante, asesino al marido.

La familia de Mario Biondo consigue que se mantenga abierto el caso sobre su muerte


----------



## JJJ (19 Nov 2020)

en la foto de mario "ahorcado" se nota que de ninguna manera podria darse muerte con esa posicion,
para ahorcarse en condiciones los pies no deben tocar el suelo y no estar apoyado contra la pared...
simplemente la chica de la hora wiki le pegó un hostiazo lo mato y luego con su amante o algun pagafanta hicieron el paripé del suisicdio.


----------



## JJJ (20 Nov 2020)

y si fue la camorra?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 Nov 2020)

JJJ dijo:


> y si fue la camorra?



Puede ser que el amigo amante colombiano de ella, usará a Mario de contacto con la mafia italiana. Se perdió la droga o no se pago y fueron a por el. Sería otra opción.


----------



## JJJ (20 Nov 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Puede ser que el amigo amante colombiano de ella, usará a Mario de contacto con la mafia italiana. Se perdió la droga o no se pago y fueron a por el. Sería otra opción.



no sabia ese dato, el novio actual es colombiano? pues bastante sospechoso


----------



## loveisintheair (20 Nov 2020)

Recuerdo que cuando la vi en su día, pensé que era imposible que se hubiera suicidado. Es inexplicable que la policía no sospechase desde el minuto 1.


----------



## Mundocruel (20 Nov 2020)

frank rayan dijo:


> Claro claro , y un informe pagado por la familia y el que realiza el informe con tal de cobrar dice lo que la familia quiere oír . Amosnomejodas
> 
> Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus



Has leído el enlace?


----------



## Vikingo2016 (20 Nov 2020)

JJJ dijo:


> no sabia ese dato, el novio actual es colombiano? pues bastante sospechoso



En varias publicaciones salió, lo del amante colombiano narco.


----------



## sada (8 Feb 2021)

que se sabe de esto actualmente?? raro todo


----------



## Vikingo2016 (9 Feb 2021)

sada dijo:


> que se sabe de esto actualmente?? raro todo



Lo ultimo que leí es que la familia sigue adelante. Creo que esperan juicio en Italia.

La familia de Mario Biondo consigue que se mantenga abierto el caso sobre su muerte


----------



## Yuyuy (7 Abr 2021)

Hay novedades









Novedades en el caso Mario Biondo: no habría estado solo la noche que murió


Mario Biondo fue encontrado sin vida en su domicilio de Madrid el 30 de mayo de 2013. El forense concluyó que había sido un suicido y la Justicia española archivó el caso como...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (1 Jun 2021)

El caso de Mario Biondo ha dado un vuelco ocho años después de que el cámara, marido de Raquel Sánchez Silva, apareciera muerto en extrañas circunstancias en su domicilio de Madrid. La familia del italiano nunca aceptó la versión del suicidio ni de su muerte por accidente y siempre pensó que Mario había sido asesinado. A lo largo de estos años ha mantenido el caso abierto, ha continuado investigando y ha conseguido que siga abierto un expediente en la Fiscalía de Palermo (Italia). Su persistencia ha comenzado a dar sus frutos gracias a la geolocalización, que ha demostrado que dos personas estuvieron cerca de Biondo la noche de su muerte, el 30 de mayo de 2013.
Emme Team, una empresa italoamericana dedicada a la investigación de delitos telemáticos, ha logrado identificar a los titulares de dos smartphones que se conectaron a la red wifi de la casa la noche de su muerte.
La identidad de esas personas continuaría siendo un enigma de no ser gracias a que ha sido posible su geolocalización: la conexiones ofrecieron sus IP y mediante una triangulación a través de los repetidores de la zona, los titulares de ambos dispositivos han sido identificados. Guiseppe, el padre del cámara de Supervivientes, reveló a La Razón que una de esas dos personas "es un hombre, que tiene cincuenta años y es cercano a la viuda". El padre de Mario Biondo asegura también que pronto se conocerá la identidad de la segunda persona que se conectó al wifi doméstico.








https://www.elmundo.es/loc/famosos/2021/05/31/60b4af9721efa04d128b469e.html 


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vikingo2016 (1 Jun 2021)

Rebequita quita quita dijo:


> El caso de Mario Biondo ha dado un vuelco ocho años después de que el cámara, marido de Raquel Sánchez Silva, apareciera muerto en extrañas circunstancias en su domicilio de Madrid. La familia del italiano nunca aceptó la versión del suicidio ni de su muerte por accidente y siempre pensó que Mario había sido asesinado. A lo largo de estos años ha mantenido el caso abierto, ha continuado investigando y ha conseguido que siga abierto un expediente en la Fiscalía de Palermo (Italia). Su persistencia ha comenzado a dar sus frutos gracias a la geolocalización, que ha demostrado que dos personas estuvieron cerca de Biondo la noche de su muerte, el 30 de mayo de 2013.
> Emme Team, una empresa italoamericana dedicada a la investigación de delitos telemáticos, ha logrado identificar a los titulares de dos smartphones que se conectaron a la red wifi de la casa la noche de su muerte.
> La identidad de esas personas continuaría siendo un enigma de no ser gracias a que ha sido posible su geolocalización: la conexiones ofrecieron sus IP y mediante una triangulación a través de los repetidores de la zona, los titulares de ambos dispositivos han sido identificados. Guiseppe, el padre del cámara de Supervivientes, reveló a La Razón que una de esas dos personas "es un hombre, que tiene cincuenta años y es cercano a la viuda". El padre de Mario Biondo asegura también que pronto se conocerá la identidad de la segunda persona que se conectó al wifi doméstico.
> 
> ...



Deseando estoy de saber los 2 nombres. 
. De momento un tío de 50 años que estuvo en la casa conectado al WiFi. 

Pronto la segunda persona. 
. La viuda sabe más y calla la cómplice hija de puta.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 Jun 2021)

JJJ dijo:


> y si fue la camorra?



El modus operandi de este caso coincide bastante con el de la trama del fiscal Mena, y no deja de ser curioso que un personaje que sale en el expediente Royuela ordenando quince o dieciseis asesinatos tuviera cierta relación con cierta persona, etc, etc....


----------



## JJJ (1 Jun 2021)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> El modus operandi de este caso coincide bastante con el de la trama del fiscal Mena, y no deja de ser curioso que un personaje que sale en el expediente Royuela ordenando quince o dieciseis asesinatos tuviera cierta relación con cierta persona, etc, etc....



A mi lo de la mafia solo me cuadra si alguien lo mando a matar (porque si es por una deuda de drogas pues tienen dinero y buenos trabajos) así que, aunque ese trabajo tambien lo puede hacer un sicario sudamericano, es decir me parece algo personal pero el tio se le veia buena gente aunque nunca se sabe, a veces le puedes faltar al respeto a alguien con poder o muy rencorozo o tiquis miquis y te puede salir caro y sin saberlo o que alguien le tuviera envidia, etc. De hecho aquí en España ya opera la camorra cortesia de David Beriain en su programa de discovery max que no me acuerdo si se llamaba clandestino o algo así.


----------



## JJJ (1 Jun 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pronto la segunda persona.
> . La viuda sabe más y calla la cómplice hija de puta.



Cierto, aquí se implica la silva ineludiblemente


----------



## Shiver (1 Jun 2021)

"No me consta, no me acuerdo, no se nada" decía en el juicio la muy... Bien que vendía xperia en el programa de Amazora. 

En cualquier otro país llevaría años entre rejas. En España y con contactos te meas en la boca del que quieras.


----------



## maxhc (2 Ago 2022)

La Justicia italiana cierra el caso de Mario Biondo: "Fue asesinado por autores desconocidos que simularon un suicidio"










La Justicia italiana cierra el caso de Mario Biondo: "Fue asesinado por autores desconocidos que simularon un suicidio"


El último capítulo de una historia policiaca de nueve años lo ha escrito el juez de instrucción de Palermo que pone sobre el papel lo que la familia de Mario Biondo, el joven...




www.elmundo.es





Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skywalker22 (2 Ago 2022)

Buster dijo:


> Se podrán decir muchas cosas pero al final, para mí lo importante es esto: "el atestado reza que el cráneo fue abierto cuando no lo fue".
> 
> Y a partir de ahí pues ya no se podrá tener ni una mínima certeza sobre lo que pasó porque las cosas se hicieron mal, como parece que suele ser lo habitual.



Eso es lo más destacado. Porque se pueden cometer errores, ¿pero mentir?


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (2 Ago 2022)

Copypasteo del otro hilo:





__





La policía, la justicia española y el médico forense, encubriendo el homicidio de Mario Biondo.


No es un caso de incompetencia. Ojalá fuera eso. Ya. Es corrupción pero también seguramente haya lo suyo de dejadez y vagancia. La de casos que cerrarán en falso porque ya es viernes.




www.burbuja.info






Aquí la Raquelita con el difuntito:






Aquí con su primita Eugenia Silva:






Raquel Sánchez Silva y Eugenia Silva revelan que son primas



Aquí Eugenia con su marido Alfonso de Borbón:







Aquí el papi de Eugenia: el fiscal Antonio Silva Jaraquemada






Ver archivo adjunto 1144024









«Si no intimidas a la sociedad con la cadena perpetua, la calle se convierte en un polvorín»


Antonio Silva Jaraquemada, fiscal jefe de la Audiencia de Segovia y primero en el escalafón de antigüedad de la carrera fiscal en España, se jubila este Viernes Santo




www.elnortedecastilla.es













Se jubila el fiscal Antonio Silva, padre de la modelo Eugenia Silva


El fiscal jefe de Segovia, Antonio Silva Jaraquemada, se ha jubilado tras 18 año...




judicial.elconfidencialdigital.com






Y aquí la famosa foto del difunto con el payaso Fofito:



Spoiler: ¡Vaya tortícolis!


----------

